# [Unbounded World:The Aeterian Expedition]  (Now With New And Improved Amulets!)



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

After a long journey each of you has arrived here in the small unassuming seaside town of Telaen, a town significant only because it is the closest port to Aeter on the other side of sea, and yet this is significant enough to draw you here and representatives from nearly every nation this side of the sea. 

You have been gathered together and lead in to the large hall in the middle of town, where you see 5 figures, seated in the middle in a heated argument, but they cease talking as you enter. A brief look reveals that the 5 are, Tranly Grimiron, the dwarven prince, and a Brother of Stone, Tarrana the Enchanter of Aboloseath, Ka-Hep-Tek, the current envoy from Aeter to the dwarves, Haj Ka the current envoy from the Imperial Empire to Aboloseath and Johan Kromson, an envoy of one of the many kings of the North Western Frontier Kingdoms. Truly you are important company.


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2004)

Teppic strides into the chamber, pausing briefly as he enters in order to take a look around the chamber.  The boat trip north had been tiresome, and in his mind unneccesary.  Bringing him across all that water just so he could be told to go back again seemed like a needless waste.  However the representatives had requested his presence, and so he had come.  He nods briefly to Ka-Hep-Tek and then offers formal greetings to the gathered representatives as a whole.


----------



## DrZombie (May 26, 2004)

Skor walkes in , leaving the doors open. He looks at the people sitting there, discussing things and stopping when he enters.

_Hmm, what have they got to hide. See if they can keep their temper._

"Hello, girls. My mother sent me here to babysit a group of so-called adventurers. How much does it pay, where are we going and when do we leave?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 26, 2004)

Duncan arrived in town the day before, had a difficult time debating the subject in his mind, then actually bothered to take a bath before the meeting, and his armor and shield shine brightly, exposing unmistakable signs of frequent use.
He bows in front of Grimiron, properly paying his respects in the tongue of fire, then to the envoys as well, but when he comes to Tarrana his bow loses energy, and what results is little more then a nod.
He's about to turn to the darkskinned man, when the doors strike open and a barbarian from the North strides in.


			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Hello, girls. My mother sent me here to babysit a group of so-called adventurers. How much does it pay, where are we going and when do we leave?"



Raising an eyebrow, Duncan wonders if he has problems with the language, or he's just plain arrogant. He likes his style, but thinks that the best way to prove him wrong is to ignore him. So he approaches the aeterian man instead.
"Well met, stranger. I guess that you will be our guide. Strange that they made you cross the sea. We may as well take the chance to become friends. My name is Donnchadh, but most people call me Duncan, because it's easier to say. They also call me the Brown Warrior, but that's usually when they're about to say something untrue about me." he explains with a smirk, then offer his hand, wondering though how that gesture is received in the lands to the south.


----------



## hafrogman (May 26, 2004)

Teppic remains silent when the arrogant one is spweing his nonsense.  When the large swordsman walks over and greets him, Teppic bows his head towards him.

"Greetings to you Donnchadh the Duncan.  My name is Teppic.  It will indeed be my honor to escort you and the others on our journey to my homeland.  It would have been more . . . efficient for me to stay there and await your arrival, but I presume it was decided that we should all arrive here and meet before our trip begins."

Well trained in the diplomatic arts, Teppic accepts the proffered hand without so much as a bat of an eye.  He clasps Duncan's hand in his and shakes it firmly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2004)

Talsia arrives at the precise time she was supposed to, much to her luck.  _Just as I had planned_, she thinks.  She appears to be a woman adorned in enameled mithril armor surrounded by a cloak that is white on the inside, and black on the outside.  Upon her breast is a circular medallion, composed of a silver snake devouring a golden one, which in turn devours either his prey or his predator.  It is a trinket that makes the others aware that her soul is claimed by at least one of the gods, the one called Paradox.

Striding in at a well set pace, she carries a sense of certainty upon her that is perhaps arrogant or possibly one of humility.  Her eyes gaze over each of the envoys as she walks, gauging them.  As she approaches, she raises her hand in greeting, but offers no words.  She remains silent during the other's introductions.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Greetings to you Donnchadh the Duncan."



"Errr...No, it's either Donnchadh, in my native language,dworen, or Duncan, in common. Not both. And Brown Warrior is one way to translate it. What does Teppic means in your language? I'm quite fond of learning languages. It makes me feel at home anywhere. Well, since we'll have to work together, we'd better start talking to each other."
Approaching the barbarian, he says: "Funny you came here to babysit us. It's you that are still obeying your mommy's commands, from what I heard."
He tries to keep a straight face, but his mouth stretches in a grin as soon as he offers his hand "My name is Duncan, northlander. Have you got one too?"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2004)

Taranna rises and bows to you, as dictated by Aboloseathean custom, her well made mages robes preventing a more traditional curtsy. 

She smiles as she speaks

"Please settle, Dragon-Son,we are all friends here. To intoduce myself, I am Tarrana of Aboloseath. To answer your question, our countries have decided that it is necessary to retrieve an ancient artifact to combat the invasion, of the Faerie. Our divinations have revealed little other than that it is somewhere in Aeter, which is most troubling. We wish you to journey their and retrieve it, Teppic has been hired as your guide, and transported here , so you can become familiar with each other's styles during your trip back across the ocean. We can offer you 100 000 GP each for the return of the sword to us. Unforunately none of us have the time to tarry here and await your return, you will have to seek out one of us to return the sword, since Aboloseath, is closest to here, it would seem to be the best place, but I am aware that some do not trust us. " Here she smiles at Duncah "And we understand that, some of my fellows are not very concerned with a good image. So what do you all say ?"


----------



## hafrogman (May 27, 2004)

"Ah, of course.  Please forgive me Duncan.  I know a number of languages, but have never met a meaning for my name.  It was the name of a long dead relative, a man of some importance whom my parents wished me to resemble."

He nods again to Duncan and stays stationary when the brown warrior goes to talk to the brash barbarian.  When the mage woman rises to her feet he turns to face the council and listens patiently.  When she is finished he speaks out.

"I have already agreed to this mission, accepting the terms presented here.  I shall do my duty and insure the success of this expedition to the best of my abilities."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2004)

The priestess returns Taranna's bow with one of her own.

"That is...most generous of you all."  Talsia says, speaking for the first time since she arrived.  _And tells very much and very little..._ she thinks.  "If I may, I wonder exactly what types of divinations you used on this artifact?  It would save me much time if I knew exactly how resistant this sword was to my spells." she offers as an explanation.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2004)

"Our Councellor of Divination has used every spell he knew, and could find nothing more regarding its location than we've told you. We also consulted with a high priest and he could tell us nothing more. "


----------



## DrZombie (May 27, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Approaching the barbarian, he says: "Funny you came here to babysit us. It's you that are still obeying your mommy's commands, from what I heard."
> He tries to keep a straight face, but his mouth stretches in a grin as soon as he offers his hand "My name is Duncan, northlander. Have you got one too?"



"Well, take care about what you say about my mother, she'll eat you for breakfast. Alive." He says with a big grin, revealing a mouth full of razor-sharp incisors. His purple eyes gouge look into yours, gouging your reaction. Your suspicions that he's not entirely human are confirmed when he grabs yout hand in a warriors handshake. You cannot fail to notice that his fingernails are more like claws, and his skin has a different texture, and is composed of tiny silver scales. While giving your hand a squeeze that's a hair short of breaking something, he's carefull not to draw blood with his claws.

"Skor Bloodfist some call me, although most just say 'that rotten whores-son' when they think I can't hear 'em, and 'have mercy' when they realise I did."



			
				taranna said:
			
		

> "Please settle, Dragon-Son,we are all friends here. To intoduce myself, I am Tarrana of Aboloseath. To answer your question, our countries have decided that it is necessary to retrieve an ancient artifact to combat the invasion, of the Faerie. Our divinations have revealed little other than that it is somewhere in Aeter, which is most troubling. We wish you to journey their and retrieve it, Teppic has been hired as your guide, and transported here , so you can become familiar with each other's styles during your trip back across the ocean. We can offer you 100 000 GP each for the return of the sword to us. Unforunately none of us have the time to tarry here and await your return, you will have to seek out one of us to return the sword, since Aboloseath, is closest to here, it would seem to be the best place, but I am aware that some do not trust us. " Here she smiles at Duncah "And we understand that, some of my fellows are not very concerned with a good image. So what do you all say ?"



"That's half up-front isn't it? It looks to be a very long journey, and my travel-expenses tend to be quite high."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2004)

Taranna laughs in a friendly fashion

"You really do have a good sense of humour. We have already paid for some of your equipment upfront as agreed, the remaining 100 000 Gold will be paid upon return of the sword.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "I am aware that some do not trust us. " Here she smiles at Duncan "And we understand that, some of my fellows are not very concerned with a good image. So what do you all say ?"



Duncan returns a wide smile, trying to picture in his mind the back, ravaged by lashes, of the last peasant he illegally sneaked out of that accursed country.
"Did you call someone else, and when should we take the sea?"


			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Well, take care about what you say about my mother, she'll eat you for breakfast. Alive." He says with a big grin, revealing a mouth full of razor-sharp incisors. His purple eyes gouge look into yours, gouging your reaction. Your suspicions that he's not entirely human are confirmed when he grabs yout hand in a warriors handshake. You cannot fail to notice that his fingernails are more like claws, and his skin has a different texture, and is composed of tiny silver scales. While giving your hand a squeeze that's a hair short of breaking something, he's carefull not to draw blood with his claws.
> "Skor Bloodfist some call me, although most just say 'that rotten whores-son' when they think I can't hear 'em, and 'have mercy' when they realise I did."



The Brown Warrior is impressed by the half-dragon's strength. Few people can rival his own. "Glad to have us at our side, Skor. Do you usually have? Mercy, I mean."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2004)

_What a conundrum you have sent me, Paradox...recovering a blade that will resist even the wisdom of the gods as oil is unto water, or vice versa...a formidable task indeed that I will relish._  The cleric thinks in silent prayer as she watches Skor and Duncan.  Her face remains impassive as she ponders which one would win in a fight.

Finally, she introduces herself to the others, "My name is Talsia.  If you have not guessed it already, or, if you want your suspicions confirmed, I am a priestess of Paradox.  It seems like you both are able-bodied warriors, yet I do not spot any weapons upon your person, Skor.  Have you been trained in a martial art, I imagine?"

"And sir Tepic, might I inquire as to what talents you possess that would help us in this mission?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2004)

Walking calmly into the audience room, Lochan gives a single respectful bow of his head to the distinguished figures in the room.  Turning to the others assembled he bows his head once again, taking in each figure slowly with a collected gaze.


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2004)

Teppic turns and bows to Talsia.

"I am no knight m'lady.  Just Teppic will do.  As to my skills, they are varied and difficult to sum up.  I am not an unaccomplished swordsman,"

he says as he pats the blade at his hip.

"I am also knowledgable of the lands, languages, people and customs of the land which is our destination.  I am a native of Aeter, and have served the country in my capacity for several years.  I track down escaped convicts and criminals, following them through the cities of the land and the deserts in between.  I have also studied some of the tactics and tools of those that I hunt.  At any of these things I am not as well trained as one who has devoted their life to a single purpose, but my versatility serves me well."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2004)

Taranna listens to the conversation and then responds to Duncan

"No, everyone we could find is here now. The boat will leave as soon as this meeting is concluded. Which means we can proceed to the purpose of this meeting, do any of you have any other questions or requests that need to be dealt with before you depart ? "


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 31, 2004)

"Just a couple. First: it's only fair that when we are back with the sword, you call back from the dead anyone who may be fallen. Second: who is going to use this sword?"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2004)

Taranna nods in agreement 

"The cost of the resurrection components will come out of their payment and the remainder will go to them but we will arrange for a _true ressurection _ or _ true reincarnation_ if they wish it, if you want to take advantage of this please let me know which you'd rather before you depart.  "

Taranna sighs
"We still do not know, we haven't finalised our plans yet, but we believe it would be wisest to retrieve the sword before the Sidhe manage to acquire it or hinder us. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 31, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "The cost of the resurrection components will come out of their payment and the remainder will go to them but we will arrange for a _true resurrection _ or _ true reincarnation_ if they wish it, if you want to take advantage of this please let me know which you'd rather before you depart. "



"I'd rather be still myself when I'm back, thank you."



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "We still do not know, we haven't finalised our plans yet, but we believe it would be wisest to retrieve the sword before the Sidhe manage to acquire it or hinder us. "



"Very well." Duncan says, though in a tone that makes clear enough that it's not. "Then I'm ready to go. I have no more baggage than this. Do we need any documents to travel safely in aeterian lands?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2004)

OOC - Okay going to assume no further questions.

Taranna nods, 

"Documents ? No, not that I know of, but we have arranged papers marking you as diplomats from the countries represented here, it should give you some leeway with the authorities. Ah yes, I should tell you that the last time we could track the sword was one thousand years ago, in the reign of the Pharoah Harus, who was perhaps the greatest ruler the country of Aeter ever had. It may aid you in your search.  "

With that, the meeting draws to a close, the diplomatic papers are duly distributed and you are escorted to the ship. 

OOC - No posts in 24 hours and I'll assume you board.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 4, 2004)

OOC - Um hello ? Anyone still alive ? I'll hand out cookies if someone responds.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2004)

Lochan nods as the proper documents are passed out and then stows them quickly away in a sash.  Giving a simple nod to the collection of lords and ladies as he recedes from the hall with his newfound companions.









*OOC:*


still here, just figured i was all set to go and was waiting for all to get underway.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 4, 2004)

Teppic takes his papers and heads off to board the ship home.

[ooc- I figured your post meant that unless anyone posted in 24 hours, you would move us forward, so I didn't post.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 4, 2004)

You have been at sea for 3 days. The wind has been with you and you've made it almost halfway across the ocean to your destination.On the afternoon of the third day, storm clouds are gathering on the horizon, and the sea grows rough. As the afternoon goes on the storm becomes more intense, the crew scurry around deck doing everything they can to stabilise the ship in the awful seas. As dusk approaches the storm grows ever more ominous, about an hour before sunset the sky bursts open and the rain poors down. Prescisely at sunset, a huge wind blows a spray of water across the deck, and as it clears you see a tall female figure standing there, her skin is the colour of the ocean waves beneath you, and her eyes flicker between the blue of the clearest sky and the deep black of the storm above, her hair is the colour of living coral.She is dressed in a simple white dress, but her arms each bear golden bracelets set with pearls and a green tiara is set upon her head. As she turns to look at you, you see sailors falling to their knees as others cower and flee towards the other end of the ship. Now her gaze rests squarely on you.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 4, 2004)

Duncan is impressed by her apparition, so he takes a few, slow steps in her direction, then bows elegantly and speaks in nerae: "Good evening, your grace. You honor us with your visit. May I ask you the reason that brings you here?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 4, 2004)

Teppic watches with interest as the sea spray clears leaving behind the strange figure.  He says nothing, but joins in with Duncan as the brown warrior bows in greetings.  He stays back a few steps and watches with interest as the unfamiliar language rolls off of Duncan's tongue.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2004)

Talsia lets her eyes meet the gaze of the one that has appeared before them.  Her mind clicks in realization, as she calmly speaks to her companions in common, "Be careful, she is a fae of both the air and the water-possibly, the one of the seastorm we've been having."

She makes no sudden movements, stepping casually to the side of her companions.  At the same time, she readies to cast a spell should things go badly.

(OOC-Ready action to cast Holy Aura on herself and all allies nearby if the fey acts offensively in any way)
(Spells up: Status on group members and cross section of crew, same with Extended Heroes' Feast-everyone is cured of any nausea/disease/sickness, is immune to poison and fear, has a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and 15 temporary hp for the day, Shield Other on all 3 other group members as well.  Made my knowledge checks through MSN already.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 5, 2004)

She nods her head at Duncan and Teppic as they bow and raises an eyebrow as Talsia speaks. 

[Please read the spoiler text only if you speak Nerae]
"



Spoiler



Fair Twilight, to you warrior. It is rare to see one who speaks my tongue on this side of the world.


 You are quiet correct I am the spirit of this storm. But I'd prefer to be called Illesia. 



Spoiler



[Translates as: Storm Over Sea]


 I have come on an errand from my father, will you hear the sound of the sea?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2004)

"As it is to see a being of such beauty, Lady Storm Over Sea. My name is Duncan, which would be Palanumo (Brown Warrior) in your language. That's how many friends among the Nesimi call me. You are welcome on this ship. Yes, we would gladly hear your father's words, especially if he deemed this task so important to send us his daughter."

Speech colors: sandy brown is Duncan's normal voice when he speaks human languages. In this case it's common. When I'm speaking elemental or Fae languages I'll switch colors. Sea green (as above) is for nerae, red is for ignan, sienna is for terran, and olive is for geae. If I learn new languages I'll add them.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2004)

Talsia scowls slightly at Duncan, a bit upset that she has no clue what the two are conversing about.  She lets fate play her hand though, and listens intently to what the fae says in the common tongue.  She judges her opponent again, and, looking at her surroundings and her heavy armor, decides to ready herself for something else...

(Ready to Ethereal Jaunt at the sign of trouble instead)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 6, 2004)

"Very well then, if you do not mind I would prefer a little more privacy before I say more. "  With that Illesia raises her hand and a howling gale springs up around you, strangely you can still hear her perfectly when she says "That's better, now we can converse in peace without fear of being overheard." 

Talsia: 



Spoiler



You made the spellcraft check (Total of 31) and have deduced the following: 

Custom Spell
Conjuration [Air]
Level: Druid 3
Components: S
Casting Time: 1 Swift Action
Range:  Up to a  5' Radius/level centred on caster.
Target: 1 Creature Per Caster Level within range (See Text)
Duration: 1 Minute/Caster Level (D)

This spell surrounds the caster and the area within an up to 5'/level  radius circle in a howling storm of wind, over which no convesation can be heard. 
The caster may designate 1 creature per caster level in the area to be able to hear and speak normally over the howling wind. Those outside the howling winds can hear nothing but the howling storm.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2004)

Lochan steps up and bows his head in greetings to the lady of the sea, Illesia.  "What words do you bring to this assembly of lands Lady Illesia?"









*OOC:*


Knowledge (religion) +21, trying to get some bearing on the lady of the sea as well as her father, and their roles


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 7, 2004)

OOC: Ferrix only please


Spoiler



If you want information on the religion of the Eastern Empire you want Knowledge (Nature) for the information on spirits Knowledge (Religion) is about the gods of the Western area. If you want you can trade the skill in. Let me know if you want to. I'll withhold rolling either check until you decide.



Illesia nods at Lochan
" A pleasure to see one from a land who gives us the respect we deserve.  My father's words are simple."

As Illesia speaks her father's words the storm grows more fierce and her voice grows deeper and she somehow appears more threatening.
"_When You Have Found What You Think You Seek Surrender It To The One Without A Key._"

And then the storm eases and her voice returns to normal as does her appearance.
"That is all I was bid to say except to say that such an act would not go unrewarded."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2004)

*OOC:*


Knowledge (nature) it is then


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 8, 2004)

Duncan scratches his goatee, looking puzzled.
"Excuse me, lady Illesia, but we're only poor, limited creatures, unlike you. Would you please help us understand your father's words? What is it 'what we think we seek'? and who is 'the one without a key'. I wouldn't want my own stupidity to be a disappointment for your father."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 8, 2004)

Lochan


Spoiler



(Check Made Following Learned) The way Illesia is speaking you guess that her father is the spirit of the sea on which you sail, her father would hence be an incredibly powerful spirit (on par with at least a demidiety), and she would probably be powerful in her own right.  However you cannot remember anything specific about Illesia or her father.



Illesia shakes her head
" My father's words were given as they were. I'm sure you are more intelligent than you would have me believe. But now I have done as I was bid, if you have nothing more to say or ask. I will depart and bid you fair weather."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2004)

Teppic bows again to the sea maiden.

"Your message has been received.  Farewell Illesia."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2004)

"Very well."  Talsia speaks, relaxing, "We thank you for your message, which is most mysterious I might add."  She gives a formal, curt bow, before awaiting the storm fey's course of action.

_The message doubles as a conundrum, how interesting.  Though it's nothing that a few divinations, with the help of my Lord, Paradox, couldn't handle._  The cleric ponders.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 9, 2004)

"Fair twilight, lady Storm Over Sea."
Duncan bows as before and wait for her to be gone before turning to his companions, his smile vanished, to make room for a warrior's resolution.
"We aren't there already and we're already being watched. We must be careful. I hope this mysterious person without a key is one of our employers, otherwise there will be trouble. Lots of trouble.
What do you think about her and her message?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 9, 2004)

Illessia nods and the howling gale around you ends. 

"(Nerae)



Spoiler



Fair Twilight to you as well warrior


 Farewell then. " 

She then walks to the back of boat and steps off it into the water. As she vanishes the rain stops and the storm begins to break, but a strong wind continues blowing you towards Aeter.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2004)

Teppic turns to regard Duncan.

"We could not expect an undertaking of this calibre to go undetected.  We are seeking an object of great power, it is not surprising that others seek it as well.  However, I do not see why we should expect trouble from this source.  

The message merely stated that we would be rewarded if we did as her father bid.  If the one without a key is one of our employers they would have no need to entice us.  They were most likely trying to bribe us into betraying those who hired us.  An unpleasant tactic indeed, but they have not as of yet resorted to threats.

Do you know who she was?  Most of your conversation with her was lost on me."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "We could not expect an undertaking of this calibre to go undetected.  We are seeking an object of great power, it is not surprising that others seek it as well.  However, I do not see why we should expect trouble from this source."



"Because it's a weapon specifically designed to kill them. It sure would get me nervy, and nervy people are usually sources of trouble."


> The message merely stated that we would be rewarded if we did as her father bid.  If the one without a key is one of our employers they would have no need to entice us.  They were most likely trying to bribe us into betraying those who hired us.  An unpleasant tactic indeed, but they have not as of yet resorted to threats.



"Well, I don't know how's the weather in your lands, but that huge storm was enough of a threat to me."


> Do you know who she was?  Most of your conversation with her was lost on me."



"I'm not sure who she is, but I've come to learn that a proper approach hides your strengths and often saves a fight. Her name means Storm Over Sea. She was only surprised that I knew her language. I only guessed she was a water fey, so I just tried talking in nerae.
Mmm there's something else that makes me think. She was afraid of being overheard. I wouldn't be surprised to meet someone else looking for that sword. By the way, Lochan, she said something about your land, and respect. What did she mean?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2004)

Although the journey should have lasted another 4 days, the strong wind behind you and the excellent weather finds you arriving at the docks of Aeter, capital of the desert nation of Aeter.  The boat glides into the dock and the gang plank is cast down, revealing the bustling city that despite being obviously a shadow of its former glory is still one of the largest cities you've seen. In the distance you can see the top of the Temple of Aeter rising above everything else in the city barring the equally high palace of the Pharaoh, living heir of Aeter in the mortal world. The sun beats down on you as you observe this and everyone except Teppic notices that the heat is greater than what they are used to.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2004)

OOC - For successfully dealing with Illesia each of you receive 5760 XP doubled to  11520 XP as is my policy for PBP games. Those of you who this levels up please make the necessary changes in your stat block, as soon as possible.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2004)

Teppic strolls down the gang plank and onto the solid docks of Aeter.  He takes a deep breath and seems to be reveling in the heat.  He turns to the others as they disembark.

"Oh, it is a good thing to be home!  Welcome, to the city of Aeter!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2004)

As Teppic breathes, Duncan lets out a deep sigh.
"I think I need something white to cover my armor with, or I'll be a boiled warrior. What about a tour to the markets, before starting our search? I could even be goaded in offering you all a fresh ale, or whatever else you drink in this country, Teppic. Show us the way!"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2004)

"Of course.  I'm sure that we could all use some refreshment after our journey.  We should be able to find something for you to drink, Duncan."

[ooc - As soon as everyone and their luggage is off ship, Teppic will lead them to a respectable tavern of some sort, assuming that nothing happens and there isn't anyone here to meet them]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2004)

As they arrive in the hot port, Lochan basks for a moment in the heat.  Turning to his companions he says "in my land the spirits hold sway; they are our guides as the deities are for those in the Western lands.  The wonders of nature are our reverence rather than those on high.  Shall we then?"  He gestures into the market place.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 11, 2004)

Teppic leads you to a reasonably respectable tavern, as you enter you see several customers sitting together at various tables, one of the tables is a group of foreigners probably merchants at a glance. There are still free tables if you decide to take one.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2004)

Teppic heads over to one of the empty tables and sits down, gesturing for the others to join him.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 12, 2004)

"So what can I offer you, Teppic? What do the warriors of your land drink with their friends on a sweltering day? What did the millenia of your history teach to your brewers?" he says with a wide smile.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 12, 2004)

"Now you're talking, little man. A tavern. Some beer would be nice. A barrel or two. Anyone else want something as well?" Skor asks as he boldly walks over to whomever it is he thinks is the owner.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2004)

Talsia smiles at the thought of standing on stable ground as the group docks.  This momentary calm is offset by the heat caused by her armor, an inconvenience which she seems prepared to bear.  She doesn't really seem very keen on the idea of spending the group's precious time at some bar or tavern.  Regardless, she follows the group, ever so quietly, her mind contemplating some strange mystery that makes her look as if lost in thought.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 15, 2004)

Skor approaches the man behind the bar who looks him up and down, he then speaks in common.

"Good afternoon sir, how may I be of assistance ? "


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2004)

"Well, I'll have a pint of ale,and give these people whatever they want to quench their thirst" Skor says, vaguely pointing at the group.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 17, 2004)

Teppic will get up briefly to order something cool to drink before returning to the table and awaiting the others.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 17, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Well, I'll have a pint of ale,and give these people whatever they want to quench their thirst" Skor says, vaguely pointing at the group.



"Make it four, Skor! I know you'll take a second one, and I never let a friend drink alone."
After their beers are served, Duncan takes an incredibly long sip, half a pint all at once.
"Aahhh. Much better now. Now, since we'll probably spend the afternoon getting geared up for this climate, especially you, Talsia, or you'll roast in there, do you prefer we begin tonight or early tomorrow?  If the nights are cooler, I'd prefer tonight. Have you got you spells ready?" he asks the cleric.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 17, 2004)

The barkeeper hands over 4 mugs of ale

"That will be 4 gold sir. Keeping it cold is quiet expensive."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 17, 2004)

"Here, take them." the warrior hands the coins to the bartender. "You deserve this much. I surely needed it."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Make it four, Skor! I know you'll take a second one, and I never let a friend drink alone."
> After their beers are served, Duncan takes an incredibly long sip, half a pint all at once.



"Sharing drinks hey? I hate it when people do that, it means it would be terribly impolite to kill 'em later. And since I'm such a polite well-mannered lad that means you're safe for another few days. Pity." Skor says, trying to look sad. "You sure you don't want to insult my mother or something? That would even it out. Aaah well, I'll learn to live with it then. Cheers" and with that he downs his pint.
"So, anybody got a plan or are we just gonna wander around looking for the sword, kill the current owners ,return it to those temple people and then spend all our money on beer and women. I mean, that's my usual plan and it works quite well, but I'm allways up for something new."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Sharing drinks hey? I hate it when people do that, it means it would be terribly impolite to kill 'em later. And since I'm such a polite well-mannered lad that means you're safe for another few days. Pity." Skor says, trying to look sad. "You sure you don't want to insult my mother or something? That would even it out. Aaah well, I'll learn to live with it then. Cheers" and with that he downs his pint.



"Sorry, I'm afraid you'll have to shed someone else's blood. Thank the beer that saved you a poor figure though. Cheers."


			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "So, anybody got a plan or are we just gonna wander around looking for the sword, kill the current owners ,return it to those temple people and then spend all our money on beer and women. I mean, that's my usual plan and it works quite well, but I'm allways up for something new."



"Well, if I got everything right, the last owner died long ago, and favoring women that want love rather than money would be a nice and healthy change, but otherwise it's pretty much it. Unless Teppic has something more to tell us, that is."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 23, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Well, if I got everything right, the last owner died long ago, and favoring women that want love rather than money would be a nice and healthy change, but otherwise it's pretty much it. Unless Teppic has something more to tell us, that is."



"Nice and healthy change? True Love? Yeah, that and a gold piece will get you a cold beer. I'd ask if you still believe in the tooth fairie, but since we're on our way to kick her teeth in that might not be a rhetorical question. When we get back to civilisation I'll take you to a nice place where the right amount of money will get you the wrong kind of women that'll teach you things your momma doesn't want you to know about." Skor says laughingly.
"Now, where was that dead bugger seen last, who saw him there and how come anyone still knows about it?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 23, 2004)

OOC - Um I'd update but there seems to be nothing to update ? Would any of the other players like to make me aware they still exist ?


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 23, 2004)

OOC : Me an' ol' Lichtenhart can take those faeries by ourselves, we don't need noone else.  . I'm more than ready to keep playing, just starting to get the hang of the character.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2004)

[ooc - I'm around.  Technically I have ordered a drink which I have not yet payed for, yay!  Also I guess, the discussion between Skor and Duncan raises a point.  Does Teppic know of any better place to start the hunt than questioning random passers-by?  Any libraries or museums or the like?  know:local +9]

Teppic sits quietly sipping his drink and watching with interest the boisterous conversation between the two warriors.  After he is mentioned, he gets a thoughtful expression on his face as he considers the question of what to do next.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 23, 2004)

Teppic 



Spoiler



There's a large library in the temple which Teppic should have little trouble getting access to, the current Pharoah also has an extensive library in his palace but that would be more difficult. Teppic is also aware of the location of the Pyramid that Harus was layed to rest in but its almost a weeks journey through the dessert.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Nice and healthy change? True Love? Yeah, that and a gold piece will get you a cold beer. I'd ask if you still believe in the tooth fairie, but since we're on our way to kick her teeth in that might not be a rhetorical question. When we get back to civilisation I'll take you to a nice place where the right amount of money will get you the wrong kind of women that'll teach you things your momma doesn't want you to know about." Skor says laughingly.



"Bah. The pleasure is in the hunt, I say. and if you think that your women's arts can top a kiss from a nymph, you're sorely wrong, chap."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 23, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Bah. The pleasure is in the hunt, I say. and if you think that your women's arts can top a kiss from a nymph, you're sorely wrong, chap."



"Well, when your gods greatest gift to women, the hunt isn't that exciting. Besides, what do you do when you've captured the prize? Live happy ever after? Raise some anklebiters and rugrats, while your prize gets fat and old and gets snappy when you casually mention going to the pub for a few drinks? You wouldn't be the first hunter that gets snared by a doe, mate."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2004)

Teppic finishes off his drink and rolls his eyes slightly at the monk and swordsman.  He gets up from his seat and walks over to them.

"If the two gentlemen have finished discussing the vital issues of the day, perhaps we could proceed.  You have a choice.  There is at least one library around here that we could look in for any more recent references to our goal.  Or there is the last owner's tomb.  It's about a week into the desert and has almost certainly been looted, but we might find some sort of evidence as to who looted it, and then we could resume the search from there."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

Lochan having taken up a seat near the two rowdier companions remains quiet for the time being, wondering about the path laid before them.  Seemingly lost in concentration when Teppic stands up and begins to talk he blinks slowly and then turns to face Teppic, "it may be best to head on into the desert, i would imagine the library would tell us little else but it's supposed final resting place."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Besides, what do you do when you've captured the prize? Live happy ever after? Raise some anklebiters and rugrats, while your prize gets fat and old and gets snappy when you casually mention going to the pub for a few drinks? You wouldn't be the first hunter that gets snared by a doe, mate."



"Five years ago I helped two slaves escape their lord. They both were very old, and the man kept on coughing, it was clear he wasn't feeling well. I gave them money to buy a small cot, and they were the portrait of happiness. I went my way and eventually was back there a couple of months later. I wanted to check how they fared, and the man was in his bed, about to kick the bucket. But his wife was there with him, smiling and keeping his hand and looking at that poor wreck as if he was the most wonderful thing in the whole world. By all the gods, I'll never die that way, but I surely wish I'll do. I've seen many things in my travels but those two still impress me. Don't play down love if you haven't see it, lad."
Duncan finishes his second beer.
"And Lochan, if the tomb hasn't been looted, I'd rather know what's waiting for us there. I say we check at the library."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 25, 2004)

OOC - Um, hello ? Somebody ? What are you doing ?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2004)

Teppic the guide continues to stand by the table waiting for a deciding vote to be cast in the current debate of one library vs. one desert.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 27, 2004)

After pondering the question somewhat, Talsia pulls out a set of incense and begins burning it quietly, mumbling a prayer to her deity as she does so.

(OOC-Augury x2, one for the tomb, one for the library to see if they would bring weal/woe/both/neither pertaining to their quest)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 28, 2004)

Talsia: 



Spoiler



Tomb: Weal and Woe, Library: Weal


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 28, 2004)

"It appears that the library should be the first place that we should go, as it is the closest and will still benefit our journey."  Talsia proclaims after finishing her divinations, "The tomb will also provide reward, but it appears that there will also be some danger-which can be a refresher after the library."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2004)

Teppic watches Talsia's spells with some interest and then nods at her findings.

"Very well, that is two for the library.  If you have all finished with your refreshments, I can lead you there."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2004)

"You guys go right ahead, I'll try to sort some gear out, maybe our guide can come with me.Don't we need some camels and such? Water might be nice as well."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2004)

"Err, sure that would save us time, but we probably need Teppic at the library anyway, unless any of you can read aeterian."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2004)

Teppic watches the interplay between the party members as they discuss their plans.

"I will most likely be needed at the library, speaking not only the local tongue, but also the ancient dialect thereof.  However, if you are desperate to gather all your provisions now, you could meet with success without me, I am sure.  None of the merchants here will allow a little thing like language stand in the way of a sale.  You will be able to speak with them in your own tongue, I am sure.  You may gather whatever provisions you see fit.  Transportation if you desire. I have a enchanted jug to provide a limitless supply of water, but if you wish, you could carry a supply for unforseen circumstances."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2004)

"It would seem that I misspoke earlier, you are right.  Let us adjourn to the library to see what lies ahead of us."









*OOC:*


ready to move on when everyone else is


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2004)

"Nah, I'll taddle along, then. I might even surprise you by actually holding a book the right side up. We'll sort out supplies together, we'll get a better price that way."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2004)

Teppic nods and moves towards the door.

"Then we all go.  If you are all ready, I shall lead the way."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 30, 2004)

OOC - Which library ?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2004)

OOC - the one we can get access to.  I haven't even mentioned the private one to them for fear they'd try and bust their way in.  Which one was the spell performed for?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 1, 2004)

OOC-OK, wasn't sure where'd you'd take them, divination was performed for the temple library.

Teppic leads you through the city to the entrance to the huge temple of Aeter where priests are scurrying around everywhere. Many of the priests stop to bow to Teppic and access to the library is quickly granted. Entering into the library you find that the library is of significant size, however most of the volumes are focused on religion,  funeral practises, the undead and the history of Aeter. 

OOC - What information are you going to look for ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 3, 2004)

OOC - Bump!


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2004)

Teppic politely returns all of the bows and greetings offered to him as he leads the others into the temple library.  He casts his gaze over the stacks before turning to face the group.

"I think the historical texts will be our best bet.  Perhaps we could find someone to help us in our search."

[ooc - he'll try and flag down some form of librarian for directions]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 8, 2004)

Teppic easily attracts the attention of one of the library clerks, a middle-aged cleric Teppic recognises as the assistant librarian, Metac.

"How may I be of assistance Sir Teppic ? "


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 8, 2004)

Teppic smiles as he manages to find someone he recognizes to help them.

"Ah, Metac, perfect.  My associates and myself are here looking for information regarding Pharoah Harus and more specifically his tomb.  I know the location of the pyramid, but I hoped to discover the fate of the tomb.  If you could instruct us as to where such information could be found, if indeed it is available, I would be most grateful."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2004)

Skor looks around, grinning his evil grin at the worried librarians, picking something from between his needlesharp teeth with a talon, and generally having a good time by playing his role as dumb-not-to-be-trusted-around-books-and-flamable-material barbarian to the max, picking a book at random and holding it upside-down while trying to read, just to see if any of the librarians dare to correct him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 8, 2004)

Metac nods becomes if possible even more business like, a difficult feat for the usually almost emotionless priests of the Death God. 

"I am afraid we have little on the more modern fate of the tomb, but I can show you to the historical documents regarding the Harus's life and the construction of his tomb, if that will be of use to you. Incidentally you may wish to ask your associate to hold the book the correct way up when he is attempting to read it, it may help if he can read Aeterian. Though I must admit I doubt an unbeliever would be interested in the digestive processes of energy-draining incorporeal undead."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 8, 2004)

Teppic nods understandingly at Metac's comments and then throws an amused glance over his shoulder at Skor's antics.

"I doubt telling him such would do any good, he is most likely just being difficult.  As long as he is not threatening the books I believe he should be relatively harmless.  If you could lead the way to the information you mentioned.  It may not be quite what we are seeking, but it could give us some insight into our quarry."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 9, 2004)

"Uh, Metac, sorry to disturb you further, but do you happen to have any book in a language other than Aeterian on the topic, or any way for us foreigners to understand it? It is quite a matter of urgency, and that would save us a lot of time."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2004)

Metac nods to Teppic

"Certainly, Teppic, right this way. " 

As he walks he answer's Duncan's question. 

"I can provide appropriate magic to allow you to understand the texts and spoken languages but I am afraid it will be fairly expensive, we use the fees to buy new books and pay for old ones to be recopied. If you wish one of the librarians to cast the spell it will last 70 minutes but costs you 280 gold per person, if I cast it myself it will cost you 440 gold and last 110 minutes, or if  you wish I can find the head librarian and his spells will last for 2 and a half hours but it will cost you 600 gold. I am afraid that you can only avail of each service once a day, for a group of your size, we simply do not have sufficient prayers of tongues memorized."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 10, 2004)

A little disappointed with the prices, glances with a hopeful face towards Talsia.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2004)

Talsia eyes Teppic, and takes a moment of thought before continuing, "Very well.  I'll only do this once, however, so make what use of it that you can."

Talsia motions for the others to gather around her as she clasps her hands in prayer and assumes a look of contemplation.  She closes her eyes and whispers a prayer to Paradox before actually attempting to perform the _miracle_.

(OOC-Talsia uses her Miracle in hope of emulating an Extended, Chained Tongues spell on the party)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 16, 2004)

An influx of black light bursts around the party members bestowing the requested spell.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2004)

With his newly aquired ability to read Aeterian (um. . .wait. . .) Teppic continues to follow Metac to whatever books he is leading the group to.  He glances over the section, pulls out the most likely looking tome and begins reading.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2004)

Lochan blinks once and finds himself able to read the titles across the many tomes.  Asking Metac, "perhaps you have some tomes which tell tales of the people of the Pharoah's time, it may be of at least some use."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 22, 2004)

Grinning, Skor turns the book around. "Aaah, old Aeterian. And there I was thinking it was ancient Ptolemean. No wonder it didn't make much sense. Yummie, al you needed to know but never dared to ask about the digestive process of energy-draining incorporeal undead. That could turn out to be quite handy. Remind me to come back for it." Chuckling at the librarian, Skor turns his attention to the section about the tombs, and, with a bit of fooling around, tries to be a bit more helpfull then usual, reading as much as he can in the timeframe of the spell.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 23, 2004)

"Thank you, Talsia. Your help is very appreciated."
Duncan begins to look around for tomes about the burial rites at the time of the old pharaoh, how the pyramids were built and how they were protected against looters and scavengers. He likes to know what troubles he's going to face.
Once he finds what he's looking for, or become convinced that the library doesn't hold such information, he'll search for anything he can find about the sword they're seeking: its look, its powers, the stories of its former wielders, anything. The more he thinks about that weapon the more uneasy he gets. He learned long time ago that in the world there is much more power than wisdom to safely wield it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 24, 2004)

"Don't mention it, Duncan." Talsia says, her force quivering slightly as if in disbelief of her own miracle.  She thanks Paradox again before focusing her divine abilities once again in a _divination_.

(OOC-Divining for the name(s) of the book(s) in the library we're in that would contain the most useful information pertaining to our quest.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC - Apologies for the late update, had to move back to Uni, then my net connection died.  (I've used the best relevant Knowledge checks in the party, assumed the others used Aid Another, and have distributed up the information between you. ) (If I'm quoting a piece of information from a text * indicates damaged text where you can't make out the character).

You spend 4 hours in the library, as dusk falls the priests escort you out, explaining that this is the sacred time when certain rituals must be performed and those outside the priesthood of Aeter are not permitted within the temple. However during the long search of the library between you, you have managed to turn up the following:

Lochan was escorted to the history section and managed to turn up a small amount of information, the people of Harus's time, were harsher than they have become today they venerated for the most part, the darker aspect of Aeter as the Taker, the Keeper and the Judge Who Knows No Compassion, they had a powerful military and conquered much of the current continent which came to a peak during the Pharaoh Harus's time, he was hailed as the greatest of their monarchs and he subjagated the last unconquered parts of the continent to his rule, he was a devout believer of Aeter's darker aspects, and he required a 1 hour observance at dusk of every person in his empire to Aeter's majesty, Lochan also finds a single reference to the possibilty that Harus also required the veneration of something else during his court but the entire paragraph has been removed except for the following extract from a prayer 

"... praise to the Ally Of The Keeper, He Who Made Fire From Ice, The E*g*h of the *****, The Keeper Of Secrets, The Lord Ascending, Praise be to the name of **ph**tophe*** ... " 

Skor's research turns up the following, the Pharaohs were entombed within mammothian pyramids, that were always filled with traps, both mundane and magical, it was traditional to inter the highest ranking members of the Pharaoh's court with him, so that they may continue to serve him when Aeter granted the Pharaoh his reward for his service in life.  The Pyramid would be built with many levels, and it was traditional to inter the pharoah at the peak, the pyramids were always warded with spells and constructed with materials that prevented entrance through other planes and prevented scrying within from the outside. 

Teppic after a great deal of searching manages to turn up information about the Harus's inner court, Harus's inner court consisted of his wife, Hatem, a powerful priestess of Aeter, and his three priest-advisors  Am-Rehat,Va-Hotep and Na-Rem , although they were not the most potent priests in Aeter's service they were of formidable powerful, and his court wizard and chief bodyguard, Hap-tek, it is noted that Hap-tek was a master of the longsword and always fought with two-blades both of which were constantly sheated in freezing black fire and regularly sparred with Harus, who was a consumate warrior.

Duncan's search turns up little information on the pharoah and burial rights that the others haven't found, but he does discover the following about a powerful sword that Harus won from one the vassal-kings he conquered, it was said to be made of iron that was ever cold to the touch, and carved with faces of things that dwell not in the sacred desert, its pommel was a skull and its hilt was wrapped in leather, it is said that Harus bestowed this potent blade on his chief bodyguard, apart from these details Duncan's study on the sword takes him to a section of the library dedicated to the truly ancient history of the world and he finds records of a sword that fell from the sky, that granted the wizard who found it the power to make himself the first Pharaoh of the small nation that would become Aeter , the text also contains the following extract penned by the first Pharoah in the last years of his life. 

" .. although this sword was surely a gift from Aeter,something of it's nature troubled me, after a great deal of research I can only conclude that it was forged by one of Those Who Cannot Be, after a sojourn on this world and being returned to the Place That Is Not, It must have used the trophies of its victory to forge this, a spiteful  strike at the essence of all that IS, and used much of the  _thiznat_ (this word resists translation even by the potent miracle your are under) it had gathered to send it here..... " 

Taslia's divination leads her to the tome written by Hez-Kenneth, in the section of religion and cosmology, it seems to focus on creatures that do not die as humans do, discussing much of their natures, however the divination leads Taslia to a small section in the back, discussing that which cannot die, because it cannot exist and yet somehow they do, the paragraph that seems most important is 

" ... before the world was ordered all things that could ever be WERE, but as reality was formed from the spirits that WOULD BE, those that CANNOT BE were cast out, despite great study I have found record of only one who managed to return, referenced as Xsanthiat, The Lord Between The Continuum, he rampaged across this continent almost 3000 years ago, before one of those who were drove him back to the place that is not ....  " .


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2004)

Teppic stands on the steps outside the front of the library and looks around at his companions.

"Well, it seems our fun is over for the day.  I suggest that we retire to dinner and over our meal we can discuss our findings and our plans for tommorrow."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

Lochan nods in agreement with Teppic, "Indeed, I imagine we have much to discuss." _The keeper of secrets, I am fascinated by this keeper, maybe another among us knows the name behind such a title._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 29, 2004)

As you leave the library you see a human male dressed in heavy desert robes (Teppic recognises the robes of one of the city guard), but something is very wrong, he seems to be flickering in and out of existance, and his movements are strange, as he walks towards you, he seems to be covering two steps for each one he takes, his eyes are wide and as he moves towards you he pauses to punch the temple guard between you and him and with that simple motion the guard is knocked backwards and collapses to the ground in a pool of blood.  As the temple guard falls you hear the creature chanting

"They have ended, I must save them, I must show them what I know, they must be freed from the shackles, they know too much but not enough."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 29, 2004)

Teppic reaches for his rapier and in a flash is holding it out between himself and the approaching creature.  He takes a step forward and calls out.

"Halt in the name of Aeter!"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2004)

Taking a step to the side, Lochan's hand reaches for his the mighty bow over his shoulder and an arrow from his quiver, drawing it to his chest in one single smooth motion.  His aim is dipped low, aiming for the ground in front of the man, although if it should come to it, it is only a mere inch of difference for a warning shot to become a deadly blow.  He stands ready, motionless like a statue.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2004)

Talsia shifts to the side of the man's path to the rest of her companions, standing ready to cast a spell if it attacks.

(Move to a position where I would get a clear shot and readying an action to cast Dimension Anchor, +13 to touch if whatever that guy is attacks)


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2004)

Bored after being cooped up in the library for way too long, Skor grins as he sees the guard go down. Seeing his companions grab their weapons, his grin grows even wider. Without further thought, he calls upon the strength of his Dragon-blood (bull-strength) and without hesitation walks up to the figure, kicks him in the groin and grabs him by the neck (attack and start grapple, if possible stun attack and grapple).


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 30, 2004)

As Skor makes his kick he realises at the last instant, that the figure has already moved aside as if it already knew where the attack would be, and his attack soars harmlessly past where it was standing.  (Total Attack 29)

"They taught me to see, I can see everything. But you're not important, the one who serves must fall first" 

and with that the figure moves again, provoking an attack of opportunity from Skor but again its already moved away from the attack before Skor has finished his swing (Total Attack 30),  its steps still wrong, covering twice the ground it should it moves to Taslia and prepares to strike, seeing this Taslia unleashes her dimensional anchor, but as the green ray leaves her hand, Talia becomes aware the creature has already moved out of the way (Total Attack 15). Lochan shoots his arrow (Total Attack 35,46,45), which splits into 3 as it flies  at the creature but without even turning it's attention away from Taslia the creature steps out of the way of the arrows and they fly harmlessly past.  
 And with that the creature makes its attack, striking out at Taslia with a balled fist that connects with a sickening crunch, her robes absorbed a little of the mighty blow but it still makes more impact than a normal human has a right to, (17 damage) and with that mere instant of contact Taslia feels herself pulled outside of space and time, everywhere and everywhen becoming but a single instant and her mind although strong, buckles partially under the pressure (Will Save 30 (Pass), 1 widom damage), before she finds herself back in reality, even as the creatures fist opens and curls around her grabbing her, Taslia struggles against the creature, but it has impossible strength for its frame and it seems to know her movements before she does ( 32 to resist the grapple, fail) and Taslia finds herself in the once-human-things grasp, as it crushes her with impossible strength, her enchanted robes providing a little protection from the things grasp, (18 damage) and she once more finds herself pulled outside reality, as the bombardment starts again, as her mind cracks more under the relentless pressure of everything (Will Save 42 (Pass), 3 Wisdom Damage), before she returns to reality.   

To those watching, when the creature's blow connects with Taslia she seems to blur like it is before flickering back to a more solid appearance. 

"Do you see now ? Do you understand the lie ? Why it must be ripped down ? Do you see why you follow the lie ? " 

Combat Initiative

Creature:  ?

Teppic: 29
Duncan: 26
Skor: 18
Taslia: 17 (Grappled, 35 damage, 4 wisdom damage, 221 + 13 (Heroe's Feast) hp)  
Lochan: 16


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 30, 2004)

Teppic mutters a general prayer to Aeter as he sees how easily this. . . creature avoids his companions' attacks.  He darts next to his opponent and jabs at him swiftly.



[ooc - if he's within a 5' step, Tetsu will take it and full attack.
(+24/+24/+19/+14 attack, 1d6+8 dmg, 15-20/x2, piercing)

otherwise he will attempt to tumble (Move up to 45'; tumble +21) around to the far side so that the creature is between him and Duncan/Skor and take the one attack.
(as above, +24 attack only)

Notes : bonuses apply if opponent is human (+2 damage) or undead (+2 to attack, +2d6 damage), and +3d6 sneak attack damage if opponent is eligible since grappling opponents are denied their dex bonus.]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2004)

Drawing a single arrow, Lochan manuevers to find a position where the only obstruction is the grapple itself, takes careful aim and releases the arrow into flight whereupon two more spring into being, following it's course as well.









*OOC:*


Shudder, Precision Shot*: +31 ranged (1d10+11+1d6^+2d8, critical 19-20/x3)
Liliandel's Flurry Arrows: +29/+29 ranged (1d10+9, critical 19-20/x3)

*not including a +1 to attack and damage for being within 30 ft.

Kalanyr, I think you forgot about Liliandel's Flurry when I fired my first shot, there should be two more arrows with attack rolls there.

I can't believe I rolled a 3 to hit, 2 if he was within 30 ft.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2004)

dang double post


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 30, 2004)

OOC - Oops and Double Oops, I forgot Point Blank Shot and the Lilandel's both have now been added.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 30, 2004)

ooc - looks like a triple oops.  You tripled Skor's attack, no Lochan's.  Not your day, is it?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC - Used Lochan's modifiers and pasted in Skor's, *sigh* and for a second Skor's claws had PB Shot, well hopefully thats everything now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 31, 2004)

"A little help here!"  Talsia says as she becomes grappled.  Her mind reals from the mental concentration required to ignore the damage to her very sanity.  Knowing from experiences that her hunches are usually right, the cleric knows what she has to do next.  Holding the symbol of faith steady in her hands she channels her deity's power into first it, then herself, then at the creature holding her.

(Turn attempt...can turn undead with no more than (1d20+49)/3 HD. Each attempt, she turns 2d6+23 total HD. Undead with 9 or fewer HD are destroyed instead.  Will use Luck domain benefit either if I roll a 7 or less on the initial turn check or if I roll a 3 or less on a Will save vs. that creature, which ever happens first

edit...or, on the contingent that Talsia is dropped to 20 or less Wisdom, she will, assuming she is capable Word of Recall...back to her home temple on the other continent  -unless of course the creature is dead before her action hah)


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 31, 2004)

"Dodge this, you slippery son of a sl*t" Skor growls, as he moves to flank his slippery opponent. Once again he tries ot connect a solid blow to the creatures neck, followed by a grapple (impr. grapple)

OOC: can anyone point me to the RG/OOC thread since I've lost it.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 31, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OOC: can anyone point me to the RG/OOC thread since I've lost it.




OOC - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1515648#post1515648

I always find it through Lichtenhart's signature, for future reference.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 1, 2004)

OOC - Since Lichtenhart is away this week I will be autopiloting Duncan. 

Teppic nimbly tucks into a ball and tumbles around the combatants coming up gracefully on the otherside using his momentum to his advantage as he stabs at the creature (Tumble: 35 (vs DC 25), Attack: 37) but somehow the creature has already moved out of the way of the attack. 

Duncan moves from his position in the library doorway to where the creature has Taslia grappled and drawing his claymore takes a swing at it, but his swing goes wildly out of place and Duncan does his best to hold onto his sword but he fails and it flies out of his hands leaving him disarmed (Attack 33 (Natural 1), Fumble check (13 vs DC 15, Luck reroll 8 vs DC 15)) as his sword lands in the square at his feet. 

Skor moves into position opposite Teppic to benefit from the flanking  and lashes out with a mighty blow (Total 40) but the creature has turned itself again so that the blow passes harmlessly passed the position it should have occupied. 

"Don't you see ? I know what you will do, I see it all, everywhen and everywhere, even the spaces between." 

As Taslia raises her holy symbol the thing attempts to squeeze the life from her, (opposed grapple of 25 (fail)), as the creature squeezes, Taslia again feels herself yanked outside of time and her mind crumbles more. (19 damage, 43 Will Save (Pass), 2 Wisdom Damage))

But holding steady she raises her holy symbol and invokes the power of Paradox against the creature but it ignores her attempt ( 18 HD maximum turned, 26 HD Total turned). 

"Silly girl your falseling has now power over that which gives me strength, but soon you will see and be enlightend like me."

Lochan maneuvres around to be opposite Duncan so that he has a clear shot at the grapplers and drawing back on Shudder lets fly an arrow from the mighty bow which again splits into three arrows (38, 32 (nat 1), 36 ), but one of the secondary arrows goes wildly off course, and the creature has managed to maneuvre itself out of the way of the primary arrow and the other secondary arrow, as they go harmlessly past.  

Combat Initiative

Creature: ?

Teppic: 29
Duncan: 26 (Disarmed)
Skor: 18
Taslia: 17 (Grappled, 54 damage, 6 wisdom damage, 221 + 13 (Heroe's Feast) hp) 
Lochan: 16


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2004)

Teppic glares at this seemingly untouchable foe and it's lunatic ramblings.  He stays with his foe and lets loose with a barrage of stabs, hoping that one will finally connect.

[OOC - full attack (+26/+26/+21/+16 attack, 1d6+8 dmg, 15-20/x2, piercing) with flanking bonuses already factored in

I knew I should have gone for ghost touch.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 1, 2004)

OOC - After seeing hafrogman's posts and a chat conversation with Sollir, I think I need to make this clear, the opponent does not appear to be incorporeal he looks solid, but blurred. My description is supposed to convey the impression that it moves away from the attacks just before they are launched not that they pass harmlessly through it.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2004)

Wit§h a roar of fury, skor lashes out,trying to hit his opponent any way possible

+23/+23/+23/+18 full attack dmg 2d8 +16 (dragon str)
+2 dragon strength (bull str)
+2 flanking

if a blow connects he'll automatically start a grapple, and try to pin his opponent, chocking him at the end of the round.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 2, 2004)

Talsia, torn, looks through her options and finds them wanting.

(OOC-Talsia delays her turn til after Lochan.  Assuming the creature successfully deals Wis damage, Talsia will use Word of Recall to go back to her home temple, quickly saying to her companions "I'm sorry, I'll return tomorrow" before vanishing-unless the party manages to hit it and successfully deal damage.  If they do that, then Talsia will instead attempt to break the grapple.

Btw, DrZombie and everyone else should get another +1 morale bonus to attacks from heroe's feast.)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2004)

*Lochan*

Breathing deeply, Lochan this time attempts a flurry of arrows, hoping to catch the creature with at least one of them.

Shudder, Rapid Shot*: +29/+29/+24/+19/+14 ranged (1d10+11+1d6^, critical 19-20/x3)
Liliandel's Flurry Arrows*: +27/+27/+27/+27/+22/+22/+17/+17/+12/+12 ranged (1d10+9, critical 19-20/x3)

*+1 to hit and damage not included for point blank shot;  Arrows from Shudder which hit affect the target as if by a gust of wind spell.









*OOC:*


I'm seeing the enemy as more of a shifting physically, sort of temporally as well, between spaces, sort of like a really scary blink/displacement effect


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 4, 2004)

*OOC:*


 Yay! I 1 person out of 5 getting the idea isn't too bad I suppose. Okay so its absolutely awful. I'll try better descriptions in future.

Sorry for the lack of updates, have had enforced offline time. Will update in about 11 hours, so its all back on track.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2004)

ooc - your description wasn't bad.  I assumed blink from the way you described 'flickering'.  However, ghost touch defeats blink because you're blinking into the ethereal.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ooc - your description wasn't bad.  I assumed blink from the way you described 'flickering'.  However, ghost touch defeats blink because you're blinking into the ethereal.












*OOC:*


that and the arrows from Shudder are force effects and thus affect blinking creatures normally


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 4, 2004)

OOC - Yup , I remembered shudder was a force effect.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 10, 2004)

Letting out a roar of frustration at his luck failing him, Duncan picks up his sword and throws himself at the mysterious creature, relying on all his senses to locate it rather than only sight.

(attack +32, damage 2d6+21, critical 19-20x2, reroll miss chance due to concealment)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 13, 2004)

OOC- I wish to apologise for the huge delay in this, but I was sick, and then I got hit with an assignment, followed by helping someone else out with something, followed by another assignment, followed by being sick again. I should be far more reliable in future and you all have my abject apologies.

IC -

Teppics blade lashes out in lightning fast motions, but again the creature has moved before the motions have passed Teppic's arm. (Attack Rolls Of: 29,40,27, All Miss)

Duncan retrieves his blow and takes a swing at the creature, but again it manages to avoid the blow before Duncan even finishes his swing. (Attack: 45, Miss)

Skor lashes out attempting to grab the creature but it evades each of his attempts to grasp it, displaying uncanny knowledge of where each blow will land, except for Skor's third attempt to grab the creature which is stopped by its heavy robes. (Attacks: 35,29,47 (Almost hit),29, All Miss.)

Lochan unleashes a flurry of arrows turning the area dark with leaping shafts, in the aftermath of the hail of arrows, Lochan sees that he managed to connect with one shot from Shudder, which has done considerable damage to the creature in a concussive force strike and he notices that one of his flurry shots caught the creature a glancing blow but it did little damage. (Attacks: 44,51 (Threat, 97 vs Concealment (Hit),44 to Confirm (Fail),1 Successful Hit, 17 Damage),44,40,30 Flurries: 32,38,45,34,38,31,29,29,30,34 (Natural 20, 52 vs Concealment Hit, 17 to Confirm (Fail), 1 Hit (16 damage reduced to 1 damage by Damage Reduction))

Taslia seeing that Lochan has managed to hit the thing struggles against its grapple but failes to escape being pulled outside time and space and this time her mind cracks under the pressure and some of her sanity permanently slips away and she feels disorientated, losing the remainder of her attacks in a haze of timeless pain. (24 opposed grapple (Fail), Will Save 27 (natural 1, Fail), 3 Wisdom Drain, and Lose Move Action, 20 Damage)

Combat Initiative

Creature: ? (18 Damage) (Under Gust Of Wind)

Teppic: 29
Duncan: 26 
Skor: 18
Taslia: 17 (Grappled, 74 damage, 6 wisdom damage, 3 wisdom drain, 221 + 13 (Heroe's Feast) hp) 
Lochan: 16


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 13, 2004)

"If you let her go NOW, I promise I won't hurt you too bad.". Duncan says, as he tries once again to outsmart the attacker.

(attack +34/+29/+24/+19, damage 2d6+21, critical 19-20x2, reroll miss chance due to concealment)


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 13, 2004)

Teppic curses, realizing he will never be able to touch his opponent.  He darts back around the creature in order to stand next to Duncan.  Once there he mutters quietly to the brown warrior.

"Don't step away."

[ooc - tumble +21 and for future reference, Teppic has 4 attacks in full attack, you only listed 3 results.  It wouldn't matter here unless I rolled a 20, but in future it might.]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 13, 2004)

OOC- 13 for a total of 30, missed the speed attack because it wrapped the line when I pasted it in Mirc, just rolled it.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 13, 2004)

Finding this creature almost impossible to hit, Lochan pulls forth a small feather and lightly touches it to the bow where it seems to dissolve into a fine silver mist covering the weapon.  Drawing four arrows to his string, he takes careful aim at the creature and looses the arrows.









*OOC:*


 Use-activated true strike feather token.  Manyshot +23 (four arrows) +20 insight +1 heroes feast +1 pb = +45, damage is equal to four arrows 4d10+48+4d6, if it crits roll critical only for one arrow, ignores miss chance.
Liliandel's Flurry Arrows: should this be treated as two other manyshots or eight single arrows?
As two manyshots +23/+23 (4d10+40)
As eight single shots +23/+23/+23/+23/+23/+23/+23/+23 (1d10+10)













*OOC:*















*OOC:*




Anyone else thinking an arcane caster would be great to have right now?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2004)

OOC - Its been 2 days since Enworld rose, so I'll assume Skor continues his grapple attempts.

Teppic easily tumbles the 5' into the square next to Duncan and delivers his message. (Tumble: DC 15 Autopass)

Duncan delivers his threat and the creature stares at him 

"But she doesn't know, she needs to see the Truth, I'm trying to help, the gods are decievers. " 

With that Duncan begins his assault, (Attacks 41,43,40,24), but the creature easily avoids the multiple swings of the blade with its uncanny precision. 

Skor now berefit of Teppic's flanking continues his attempts to grab the creature and draw it into a grapple (24,38,30,27) but the creature easily avoids the blows, without any apparent effort.

With a hiss the creature attacks Taslia as Lochan draws his bow back (36 vs 15, success,  19 damage (+5 (which was blocked by the robe), (Will Save 35, Pass), 2 Wisdom damage) and again Taslis is ripped outside of space and time as she knows it as her sanity cracks more. 

And with that Lochan activates his Quaal's Feather Token and releases his four arrows in one shot, and as the four arrows impact against the creature they explode in a burst of force and with that the creature falls to the ground dead, as it falls the shimmering hangs in the air, coalesces and seems to turn around, before folding in on itself in a way that strikes you as requiring more dimensions than there are. (65 (Threat),  54 (Confirm), Damage: 102). Leaving Taslia laying on the steps in the grip of a rather dead city guard. 

As this happens a single temple guard hurries out of the temple, apparently drawn by the sound of the conflict, he has his greatsword at the ready, but stops staring around in surprise.







Teppic: 29
Duncan: 26 
Skor: 18
Lochan: 16
Taslia: 15 (Grappled, 93 damage, 8 wisdom damage, 3 wisdom drain, 221 + 13 (Heroe's Feast) hp) 

[OOC Goodness:  (For monsters I've fiddle with I provide the stats on defeat so here's some Weird-Touched Goodness)

The Thing (formerly Male Aeterian Human Fighter 3)
Medium Outsider (Enhanced Humanoid, XXXX-Touched)
HD: 3d10 +  21  + 3 (54 hp) 
Initiative: +6 
Speed: 60 ft
AC: 54 (10 + 6 (Dex) + 1 dodge + 1 (heavy guards robes (padded 
armour equivalent)) + 36 (Insight) +4 (Shield))) + Miss Chance from Blur
Attacks:  2  +31 Slam
Damage: Slam 2d8+13
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: Improved Grab (Free Grapple), Constant Insight, 
Spell-Like (Blur, Dimension Door, Shield, CL 20), Minor Time Distortion, The Pull
Special Qualities: Cold and Heat Resistance 15, DR 15/(withheld), Maximised HP, SR 39 (36+HD)
Saves: Fort: +8 Ref: +7 Will +6 
Abilities: Str 37 Dex 23 Con 24 Int 10 Wis: 22 Cha:8
Skills: Listen +9,  Spot +9,  Sense Motive +12, Intimidate +6, Search +3
Feats: Dodge*, Toughness,  Endurance, Weapon Focus (Khopesh), Close-Quarter Fighting, Grim Visage, Exotic Weapon Profiency (Khopesh)*
CR: 19
Alignment:  - (formerly Lawful Neutral)
Advancement: By Character Class

Minor Time Distortion (Su) An  XXXX-touched creature exists slightly  
out of phase with the normal time stream, as such they can act at any 
point in initiative they choose although only once per round. 

Constant Insight (Su) A XXXX-touched creature is aware of the action 
its opponents will take before they are as such it gains a constant +15 
Insight Bonus to AC and ignores miss chances from concealment. 

The Pull (Su): The very touch of a XXXX-touched-creature pulls the 
creature partly out of synch with time and space, into the nullspace 
where the creature exists, flaying away their sanity and stealing away 
their time. Any creature struck by an XXXX-touched-creature takes 
1d4 point of wisdom drain and loses their move action (Will Save DC 
10 (10+Half HD+Cha Mod, For Wisdom Damage and Negate Loss of 
Move). 

* Replacement for Medium and Heavy Armour Proficiencies (Standard for Aeterian Fighters) ]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

Seeing the creature fall, Teppic turns back to Duncan.

"Never mind."

He then knelt down to check on Taslia's condition, as well as that of their former foe.

"Does anyone know what this thing is?  And more importantly, can we expect to face more of them before this journey is over?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 18, 2004)

"Good job, Lochan. Talsia, are you all right? What did that... thing do to you?"
As Duncan sheathes his sword, its glow disappear. He frees Talsia from the grip of the dead guard and helps her on her feet, checking if she's got any wound he could help mending.
Then he turns to the temple guard, hoping the enchantement that allows him to speak and understand Aeterian is still working.
"Please go summon a cleric, maybe we're still in time to save your friend here."
The brown warrior checks on the temple guard that was first attacked, hoping he's still in time to stabilize him and save his life. If he's not, he'll close his eyes and put his hands on his chest.
Then he rejoins his companion to look at the city guard instead.
"Have you ever seen anything like this? It looks like this poor guy got possessed by something... Well, you've seen it. I'm wondering how many people already know of our quest. Too many, if you ask me. We've got to hurry."
He kneels to see if the strange being left any sign on the man, that could help  identify it, or if was carrying some weird object that could explain what happened. Duncan hates when he doesn't understand something.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2004)

The temple guard looks at the soldier
"I'm a cleric, and there's nothing I could do for him. He's on his way to Aeter's Throne now. He will be duly honoured and the appropriate ceremonies performed. "

Duncan's inspection confirms the temple guard's assessment, the other guard is definitely dead. 



As Duncan searches the body he finds little of interest the guards robes (which serve as the equivalent to Masterwork Padded Leather armour), a Masterwork Khopesh still in its scabbard,  a Masterwork heavy shield across the guard's back, along with a Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (a little experimentation shows its draw is for someone significantly weaker than Duncan), 20 Masterwork Arrows, 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds and 2 Gold Pieces, but as he searches over the body there's a slight shimmer and feeling of disorientation which expands outward catching the others in it.

As the shimmer touches each of the others they too feel the slight sensation of nausea. 

When the shimmer clears each of you feel slightly different, every one else seems to be moving slightly slower, and you can see a glowing sigil, in an incomprehensible script on the back of each of the other's left hands. 

OOC - You each gain 2040 XP, and for the purposes of treasure tally the Mark Outside Time, is valued at 102,000 GP, its obvious effect (the apparent slowing of time) is to add a +5 insight bonus to your AC, and a +3 insight bonus to your attack rolls.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 18, 2004)

Duncan as the shimmering begins to surround them, Duncan jumps on his feet and unsheathes his claymore all at once.
"Now what's this new devilry?!" he shouts.
Then the shimmer clears and he sees the mark on his companions. All of them.
"*Grim'ktash-na!*" he curses in ignan, as he always does when he's scared. He points the sword at his comrades as he's unsure of what has happened to them.
"Now let's stay calm and nobody will get hurt. Talk to me. Are you all still yourselves?"
He switches position, still pointing his sword at them, to check his own left hand for anything strange.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

Teppic jumps at Duncan's sudden exlaimation.  He too had noticed his mark, but was considering it deeply when the swordsman yelled out.  He stands slowly and holds his hands up to placate his companion.

"I am still myself, as are the others, I am sure.  I wager that you are correct in part of your assumption, however.  This is probably the first stage of whatever madness or disease possesed this man.  We have been touched by some strange force.  If it spreads or worsens, then we have cause for concern.  However, for now I believe there is nothing we can do but embark on our journey as planned, before more of these. . . people can track us down and possibly exacerbate the effect."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 18, 2004)

"I'm still myself, although I must admit there are plenty who'd wish they'd be me." Skor sais, still looking suspiciously at the corpse. "I say we cut off his head and nail it to the city gates, just to be sure noone else gets any funny ideas. I allways find that it discourages others from attacking you. Well, that is, untill their sons get of age, then you just do it again." He shrugs at the disgusted looks he's getting.
'"Is the lady allright?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

OOC: DrZombie, there's something for you to see in the OOC thread.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2004)

"Thanks, I'll be fine in a moment."  Talsia says, hastily muttering a prayer to Paradox.  (Restoration, healing all Wis damage/drain.  assuming that it works)  As her mental faculties recover, she breathes a sigh of relief that the strange creature did not damage her ability to draw strength from her deity.  Seeing that the others are uninjured, she mutters a few more prayers to heal her own wounds.  (Spontaneously curing, getting rid of an Augury, a Searing Light and a Divination to heal 9d8+42 hp)

She gasps at the sign that appears on her and her companion's hands, by now baffled with the situation.  Regaining her composure, she thinks, and then turns to her companions, "I will interrogate our enemy's body with questions through my magic-do you have any questions you would like to ask it?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

Lochan looks upon the body of the former city guard with dismay, disregarding the snap reaction from Duncan, unstringing and shouldering his bow he moves slowly forward.  Resting his hand on Talsia's shoulder he pauses before speaking, "perhaps knowing where he had been when he contracted this affliction could lead us to a starting point."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

As his companions speak with thier own voices and seem quite normal, Duncan lowers his sword.
"Ehm, Teppic, disturbing the dead with questions isn't a capital offence in this country, right? Otherwise we would have to carry him away, possibly without getting caught. Talsia, ask him if he noticed strange marks on his body before becoming that thing. I'd really like you to be wrong, Teppic, if you don't mind." he says with a wry smile.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2004)

Duncan's inspection of his left hand shows the shame sigil shimmering on the back of his hand. 

The resoration takes effect and Talsia feels Paradox's power flow through her as it cleanses her mind of the barely remembered horror as the shimmering diamond dust vanishes. Followed by a wave of healing energy (75 hp restored)

Teppic 



Spoiler



in response to Duncan's query, you know that using Speak With Dead is acceptable except on the clergy of Aeter and the higher nobility, the inner secrets of Aeter are not for foreign clerics.



(I will assume Taslia casts her Speak with Dead spell and asks the indicated questions so far)

Taslia asks "Where where you when you contracted the affliction ?"

(All the corpses answers are in Aeterian but due to the tongues spell I will bypass that for the moment)

The corpses shudders and responds 
"What affliction ?" 

"Before you became that thing did you notice any strange marks on your body ? "

The corpse groans
"I was no thing; I made the streets safe as best I could. "

(6 questions remain)







Taslia: 18 damage remaining.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 19, 2004)

Teppic gives Duncan a curious look.

"It is not a crime in this case.  Which is a good thing for you.  If it had been, and you had tried to circumvent the law, I am almost certain you would not be able to do that without at least one officer of the law noticing.  Namely myself.  You would be wise not to forget where my loyalties lie when suggesting criminal activities."

He turns to Taslia.

"You may go ahead with your spell."

-------------------------------------------------

Once the magic has been summoned and the first questions asked, Teppic considers the corpse for a second.

"It perhaps might be an idea to expend a question to determine whether or not it recalls it's existence as that creature.  You could ask what it was that we had to 'see'.  Otherwise, we might ask if he met any strange or unusual phenomena on his duties recently, or even who was the last person he knew that he saw before he died or stopped being himself."

[ooc - note to Kalanyr, these are suggestions being put forth to the group.  Don't waste half our remaining questions on my personal brainstorming  ]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

"Actually, I was trying to help your country. It doesn't look like your guards are prepared to face these things. The more we know about them, the sooner we end their threat. Wouldn't it be what you want too? Or are your laws more important than your people's lives?" Duncan replies, shrugging as if that closes the arguement for him.
-----
"Teppic is right, Talsia. Try to find out whatever it is that he last remembers."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 20, 2004)

Talsia continues her questioning, "What do you remember yourself last doing?"

"Did you recognize anything strange or out of the ordinary occuring to you within the last week you can remember?"

"Do you recall a glowing sigil ever appearing on your left hand?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2004)

"What do you remember yourself last doing?"
"The pain, the torment, it consumed from before and after, here and there, inside and out, forever and ever and ever, and it was only a fraction, a shadow, oh Aeter the pain. And they watched, they all watched, hooded figures in robes of red."  The corpses voice is slurred and shuddering. 


"Did you recognize anything strange or out of the ordinary occuring to you within the last week you can remember?"
"Talking to a foreigner, and then there was nothing, and sand and heat, and the silver, winged , fiend and the bones and the stone, and the way, and the stone moved, and then inside, the resting place. And then the pain, the pain"


"Do you recall a glowing sigil ever appearing on your left hand?"
"Sigls, everywhere, in the air, behind my eyes, everywhere!"  The corpse is still shuddering and writhing around.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 21, 2004)

Talsia shudders at the revelations the corpse gives her...she's a hardened adventurer, for sure, but the pain the once living man infront of her strikes a tone to her core.  She questions again in a solemn voice, "Is there any message that you would like me to deliver to any family or friends you have?"

"What do you wish to be done to the remains of your body?"

After hearing the corpse's replies, she ends the spell.

The cleric finds an empty space and then vomits, swearing to herself that she will find the perpetrators who masterminded this attack.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2004)

"Tell the captain, that _they_ were there, in the place of stone. I'm so sorry. All lost. So many children. "

"The clerics of Aeter will perform the rites. Deliver me to them, please. "

With the ending of the spell, teh corpse shudders and lays still.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 21, 2004)

Assuming no one objects, Talsia will get their help to deliver both corpses to the temple, hoping to locate a priest who can do the rites and who knows where the former warrior's captain can be found.  She will also attempt to find the names of the warriors as well.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2004)

The guardpriest helps you deliver the corpses into the temple. 

"The temple guard was Leth, he died in the course of duty so I am sure he will be granted the highest of honours. I do not know who the guardsman was, but the guard captain is Verric, he will probably be find at the guardhouse, at this hour. "


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 21, 2004)

"Screw this. This is no way to fight. I'm gonna teach these red-robed pieces of horse-dung a lesson they won't forget in a hurry" Skor says, sounding disgusted at the sorcerous ways of the unknown opponents. "If those cowards are too scared to come to us, let's go to them. They're probably after the sword as well. They might even give us an answer. And what was that about children? Teppic, do you know anything about children disappearing herabouts?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

Teppic assists in moving the corpses, entrusting them to the care of the temple.  He looks around at his companions.

"Let us go to the guardhouse and pass on the message.  It sounds as if Verric might be able to give us more information."

[Knowledge (nobility) +9, Knowledge (local) +9.  Am I aware of any organizations that wear red, hooded robes?]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 21, 2004)

"He's speaking of the pyramid. The place of stone, the resting place is the pyramid. Something is waiting for us there. A silver winged fiend? Does that mean anything to you? And yes, let's talk to the captain. I want to know who sent a simple guard into that hell."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2004)

Teppic 



Spoiler



In response to Skor's question: Yes, in the 6 weeks before you left, one child disappeared from the nobility, each week. During the  2 weeks you were gone, you are unsure if anything significant has happened.

You are aware of a few societies that wear red hooded robes, but given the circumstances, the most likely seems to be a small cult amongst the nobility and priesthood, who still follow an ancient pact they believe Aeter made with a powerful archfiend. They were the red in symbolism of both blood and fire, and the hoods represent secrets. They call themselves the Devotees of the Secret Pact. They've had several encounters with the law, usually on the negative side.



Having delivered the bodies into the care of the priesthood you set out for the guard house, where upon arrival, Teppic's presence sees to it you are immediately escorted to the guard captain. 

(These spoilers tags represent Aeterian)
"



Spoiler



Ah, Teppic it is good to see you,  old friend. Sadly given our proffession I doubt its simply courtesy that has brought you here. How may I assist you and your bretheren ?


 Greetings to you strangers, you travel in esteemed company. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 22, 2004)

"We do indeed, captain, greetings to you as well. We're sorry to draw you away from your duty, but we're investigating about a most weird accident that happened to one of your guards. I'm sure you can enlighten us about it.
He was investigating about missing children, I think, and with his last words he asked us to tell you he found them in the 'place of stone', but I am afraid something found him too. He was turned into a... thing, a strange being not of this realm, and attacked us. We had to defend ourselves and sadly he regained consciousness only when he was already in the throes of death. Please bear our condolences to his family and friends.
Now, whatever took possession of your guard wanted us dead or worse, and is involved with the missing children. I think it would be best for us to work together until this mystery is solved, since I fear our enemies may be out of the common guard's league.
Do you think you can identify this man, captain, for a start?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2004)

Teppic returns Verric's greeting in kind, nodding at the captain's words.

(Aeterian)



Spoiler



"Indeed, Verric, it is good to see you as well, but it is business as always that brings me to your door.  Let us speak in the common tongue for the benifit of my companions."



"The swordsman has hit upon most of the facts of what occured, but has left out a few salient details.  Even in death, the man was far from coherent.  He mentioned children, but his exact message was 'tell the captain _they_ were there, in the place of stone.  So many children.'  He could indeed have been speaking of the children that went missing before I left, but we cannot be sure.  He also gave us information that leads me to believe he was abducted.  He referenced red-robed individuals and a silver fiend.  That could be anyone, but I would like to know if the Devotees of the Secret Pact have been up to anything suspicious lately.  More active than usual, or unusually low profile."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

Lochan stands silently to the side, his senses tuning to the surroundings with ease.  His breathing a natural rhythm focuses him even more.

[Spot & Listen +22]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 23, 2004)

Talsia just nods to confirm her companion's story, keeping an eye on how the captain reacts to the tale.

(Untrained Sense Motive check, +9 bonus, continued checks as needed)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

Verric nods and falls silent for a minute seemingly deep in though

"Yes, I had Voth, investigating the children, he disappeared almost a week ago, while on patrol, so it would seem likely that whatever you encountered was his remains. And that they were indeed the children. Another two children disappeared while you were gone, one each week again.  Hmm, now that you mention it the Pact has been unusual quiet, for the past two or three months. It does indeed sound like the Pact are involved in this. This is worrying, especially since they tend to work in cycles of eight of something, a pause and then beginning again, this makes eight children. I have no idea what a silver fiend could be. The place of stone could be many things. I will see to it that Voth's family are duly informed.  "

Taslia 



Spoiler



Verric seems to be telling the truth.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2004)

Skor paces around, muttering to himself, frustrated that he was unable to hit his opponent. When he hears about the missing children, he looks up, scowling. He thinks of interrupting, but apperently has enough self-control to keep his jaws shut. _Must have been poor children, then , if they just put one lousy guardsman on the job. City folks..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 24, 2004)

"Devotees of the Secret Pact? What can you tell us about them?" he asks looking at Teppic too.
"I think we know what this place of stone might be, but I'd like to know everything we can muster about them before we raid the place."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

Verric seems to stare at each of you for a few seconds, before he glances at Teppic, he then moves to his door and shuts it, tapping it once and muttering a word under his breath. (Lochan 



Spoiler



you make out the word "Levir"


), before he moves to his windows repeating the action. (Lochan



Spoiler



Same word


). 

"I am reluctant to discuss this information with foreigners but given Teppic's presence, (Aeterian)



Spoiler



and his ability to do what must be done if it becomes necessary


, and the circumstances, I will reveal what little we have discovered. The Devotees of the Secret Pact, seem to be a society of some kind made up of members of the nobility, we have been unable to identify any one in particular as an actual member, but the resources they display indicates they must be of the nobility, or priests in fairly high standing. They seem to use a symbol consisting of a blue hand wrapped in white flame, holding an hour glass with the sand spread evenly throughout the glass, and a great sword being swung at the hour glass. Their crimes tend to target members of the nobility, usually wizards, and priests. The missing children also fit in this pattern though I hadn't recognised it until it was drawn to my attention, and as I said before they work in a cycle of 8 in every 9. The symbol looks like this"

The captain sketches a rough image on the desk.

```
Hand holding hour glass
  __
--\/    
--/\    ------|---
  -- 
            Sword
```

"I'm afraid we've gathered little more information than this, they cover their tracks very well. Ah, and also we have identified the hand as one of the older symbols of an archfiend, but the priest who informed of this would not give me a name, fearing attracting the attention of the creature, he did say it hailed from Hell however. The greatsword is of course Aeter's favoured weapon which is why I've been so careful in informing you of this. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 24, 2004)

"Mmm. So we've got a blue, flaming hand, and maybe silvery wings. Talsia does that says anything to you?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

Taslia: 



Spoiler



As you guessed sometime ago, the hand is the symbol of Mephistopheles, Lord of the 8th layer of Baator. The silver wings mean nothing to you far to many creatures could conceivably have silver wings, Mephistophele's common forms definitely don't however.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Teppic nods along with the captain's words.

"Verric has said most of what I know.  In the weeks before I left to meet you, six children from novbe families went missing.  While I have been gone, two more have been taken.  One child a week for eight weeks, and nobody has been able to find anything out.  I do not know if this is related to our current mission, but Voth did mention being approached by a foreigner just before his ordeal.  We must decide on a course of action.  Duncan has surmised that the place of stone might be the very pyramid that we seek.  I suggest we hasten our journey.  Verric, if you could continue looking into the society and thr abductions from your end, I would be most greatfull."

[ooc - Voth has been gone for a week, is that enough time for him to have reached the pyramid as a human (I cannot estimate at his traveling speed, post change)]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC - Travelling at a human speed, it would takes 3 days to reach the pyramid assuming no disturbances. So yes its sufficient time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2004)

Talsia nods to Duncan, "I know what evil we face although I will not utter his name here."

"Given proper preparation tomorrow I will be able to cast _windwalk_ on ourselves, making the journey much swifter.  I would like to take a moment to ground myself at the steps of the temple however whenever we do decide to leave."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2004)

Talsia nods to Duncan, "I know what evil we face although I will not utter his name here."

"Given proper preparation tomorrow I will be able to cast _windwalk_ on ourselves, making the journey much swifter.  I would like to take a moment to ground myself at the steps of the temple however whenever we do decide to leave."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Lochan's attention is instantly focused on the captain once he catches the muttering of what could be a name.  He moves up closer, still looking around casually, now standing behind Teppic.  He leans in a little bit when Talsia speaks.  (Teppic: 



Spoiler



whispering into the Aeterian's ear, "have you heard the name 'Levir'?"


)  _Perhaps the captain is not so forth-coming with information as he seems, it sounds like a name to me, perhaps it is one of the nobility in this secret society._


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

Teppic: 



Spoiler



Levir means "counsel" in Old Aeterian, even in that ancient tongue its a particular archaic and obscure way of saying such a thing.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

Teppic turns his head back to face the archer and whispers back.

Lochnan: 



Spoiler



"It isn't a name."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

Verric nods to Teppic

"Yes, the investigation will be continued, in case you don't find anything. "

With that Verric walks to the door taps twice and mutters something under his breath (Lochan: 



Spoiler



"Meliv"


) before opening the door. 

"Please inform me as to anything you find. If you desire supplies for a trip into the dessert feel free to requisition them from the armoury Teppic, this seems sufficiently important that you may not wish to waste the time gathering the supples yourself. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2004)

"Well said, captain. Teppic, let's all go to the armory.Talsia, how much time do you need to prepare your spell? Would you rather sleep here tonight, or should we leave at once?"

_Those bastards have gathered enough children for whatever they are trying to do. Screw the sword, we must find them before it's too late. When I find who is responsible for this, it will be a real pleasure to dismember him._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2004)

(I assume we're outside or similar now?)  

"It would only take me an hour to familiarize myself with the place, so if you would prepare in that time we can leave immediately if you wish.  It would only hasten our journey a little however as I must wait for dusk to pray for my spells.  Thus, if anyone needs to do something before hand we don't have to leave til tomorrow night, at the latest."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2004)

OOC - So whats the decision ?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Teppic looks around at the group.

"I am prepared to leave now, but the decision is yours."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2004)

Once they have left the company of the captain Lochan will say to Teppic, "So, what is this 'Levir' he was muttering about then?  And perhaps would you know what the word 'Meliv' meant as well?"  To the rest of the party he'll add, "We should wait no longer than we must, I am ready whenever you all are."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2004)

Teppic: 



Spoiler



Meliv is Old Aeterian meaning approximately "speak in public"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Teppic turns to face Lochnan, and shrugs his shoulders.

"Is that what he was saying?  I didn't catch it.  Both words are from Old Aeterian, and still archaic after taking that into account.  The first means "counsel" and the second relates to public speaking.  If I had to hazard a guess I would say he was casting a spell to protect our conversation from prying ears.  A neccesary precaution sometimes."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 27, 2004)

"Well, I'd say we have no time to waste. Let's get to the armory to get all we need for the trip, and leave at once. Tomorrow Talsia will cast her spell, but we'd better be already on the road. If something else is after us, I'd rather face it far from the city. Agreed?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2004)

OOC - Very well then. I'll assume you get the necessary provisions and head out immediately. I currently believe you intend to make camp tomorrow during the day to avoid travelling during the worst of the heat. Is this correct ?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Very well then. I'll assume you get the necessary provisions and head out immediately. I currently believe you intend to make camp tomorrow during the day to avoid travelling during the worst of the heat. Is this correct ?




   [ooc - sounds like a good plan.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 28, 2004)

(OOC-*nods*  I think before Talsia recovers her spells, she'll use a Commune to ask a few questions.  Does anyone have any questions that their characters would like to ask?)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2004)

After gathering your provisions and setting out you manage to travel for 14 hours before the increasing heat and your fatigue make it necessary to setup camp. 

(OOC - Whats the watch order ? )


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 29, 2004)

I'll take second or the fourth shift, so you can sleep better. Let's leave to Talsia the last one, we need her rested tomorrow. And if you really able to speak with your god, ask him who is the one without a key, why shimmering people call him a liar, if the children are still alive and how we can save them, and why he doesn't make beer rain more often."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2004)

Teppic looks around the campsite, scanning the horizon.

"I will take any watch I am assigned, but might I suggest we double up on some of the watches?  I for one would not wish to be alone for even a few moments against a foe like the one we have faced."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 29, 2004)

"That is a good point, Teppic. That means we'll all be more tired tomorrow, but I don't think it's a bad idea. Mmm. Listen to me. You and I will take a shift of half a day each, five hours. Lochan and Skor will take instead shifts of four hours, and Talsia will take the last two hours in the evening, so she can pray at the dusk. How does this sound? So let's say that Lochan and I take the first shifts, then Skor and you, and finally Talsia. That should work for the best."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2004)

Having made camp and laid out the watch order, Skor,Teppic and Taslia go to rest and Duncan and Lochan take up the watch. 

About half an hour later Lochan 



Spoiler



you make out something small and bronze flying towards you, its currently 370' away.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2004)

OOC - Just checked the PbP absentee list Ferrix is absent for a couple of days therefore:

IC - Lochan taps Duncan on the shoulder and nods at a small distant flying bronze shape that can now be made out 250' away.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

Teppic dozes on unaware.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

"Do you think that's coming here? and do you happen to know what the hell it could be?" The brown warrior asks Lochan, as he shields his eyes from the sun to better look at the flying thing.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Duncan continues to observe the creature as it flies closer, when its about 100' away Duncan makes out the small scaled form of what he recognises to be a brass dragon, although it is far smaller than the ones he has head of. 

(Knowledge Check of 10 vs DC 10).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

"A little dragon? Now that's something interesting." he steps into the tent to wake up Teppic, and tells him to wake up the others too, then he goes back outside to welcome the dragon, his hand raised in a greeting gesture, but also ready to grab the sword on his back.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Duncan wakes Teppic and when he's stepped back outside the dragon has landed near the tent. At this close range you can see it appears to be wounded, though the wound is somewhat healed as if a couple of days old, and somewhat exhausted. 

Seeing Duncan's greeting the creature suddenly starts babbling

"My father's contact saw you in the city you must help me, the fiend it killed my parents, they were supposed to stop the evil in the tomb escaping but it has and now they are dead please you must avenge them the silver fiend it must be stopped please if you can kill it you can have their horde the evil must be stopped I tried to help them but I'm to young to weak please you must help me please please if you do I can show you a shorter way to the temple you must help please I'll do anything they must be stopped. " 

The small dragon then stops panting in exhaustion.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Teppic awakens the other two and steps outside to join Duncan and Lochnan, catching the majority of the speech.  He sticks his head back inside the tent.

"Talsia, we need you out here."

Then he turns his attention to the dragonlet.

"Do not worry.  We will assist you, in every way possible."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

Duncan notices the dragon has Teppic's trust, so he nods at his words.
"Now you've find us, please take a deep breathe and relax. Oh, my name is Duncan, by the way. Some call me the Brown Warrior."
He sits in front of the dragon on the hot sand.
"Now tell us what happened, slowly, from the beginning. Who is this silver fiend?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

The small dragon seems to calm a little at Teppic's promise of assistance and after a few minutes of panting and regaining its breath it begins again

"I am sorry, I was so flustered I forget to even introduce myself, which is unacceptable since I already know your names, I am Zerren. And to begin  the silver fiend is a beast from Baator, my father says that what it was bred from was called a bullette, but this one has a great deal of fiendish power in it, it has bats wings and is far more powerful than most of its kind, it slew both my parents, without even being badly damaged, I tried to help but it repulsed me with no effort at all.It has taken over my parents lair. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

"And this... bulette was sealed into the temple until someone released it? How did you escape it?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

" I think it was brought forth by the evil within the temple and released to deal with my parents, so they could not hinder its plans. I flew away after I proved unable to harm it while it was attacking my parents, I was to scared to stay. "


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2004)

Talsia awakens from her sleep with slight surprise but quickly adjusts to the scene before her eyes.  She focuses her healing energies on the dragon, hoping to heal the rest of its injuries (sacrificing Daylight for Cure Serious Wounds 3d8+15).

"Be calm.  If the situation seems as bad as it sounds we will follow your lead, and, Paradox willing, I may be able to ressurect your parents come my next prayers."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

As Talsia reaches out to touch the dragonlet it slips back and shakes its head. 

"I will be of no use in the battle to come, you should use the healing energy on your own wounds. The creature is very dangerous. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

"Zerren, we spent the whole night traveling through the desert, and we are quite tired now. Do you think we should go and face this fiend now, or can we wait for the dusk? What is the evil within the temple and what is it doing as we speak?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

" The creature is very dangerous, it would be very dangerous for you face it if you are not at your peak, it slew both of my parents without any difficulty. If you need to rest you should do so. The creature has occupied my parents lair and seems to be resting their for the moment. My parents did not tell me what lays within the temple-tomb only that it has been their duty to guard it for the past five centuries. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

"Very well, then everybody except me and Lochan should head back to sleep. Zerren, I'd appreciate if you could rest a bit now too and later join us guarding the camp. Let's all have a four hours shift, and eight hours of sound sleep. We'll need it."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Zerren shakes her head, 

"I need to watch the fiend to make sure it does not move before you go to it, one of my parents contacts was one of the nomads though, I can ask him to watch over you if you wish. It will take him an hour to get here. If that is acceptable I will leave and return in 9 hours. He should not require sleep until after you are prepared. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

"Make it eleven hours, Zerren, and be careful."
Duncan resumes his watch, trying not to get his anger for what's happening get in the way of his vigilance.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2004)

"Hi there little cousin." Skor says, smiling at the young dragon. "Do not worry, we'll get the fiend that slew your parents."
_Bugger me, a bulette half fiend that slew two adult brass dragons. This should be interresting. Good thing the paradox-woman can cast resurrection. We'll need it. Still, after travelling through this hellhole for a day I'm bored stiff. Should be a good distraction._


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

"Thank you cousin, I see the Silvers are still faring well in their chosen environment, give your parent my greetings, my parents would wish their greetings to be passed on also.  "


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Teppic returns to his bedroll and manages to fall asleep again, his mind abuzz with the possibilities of tommorrow.  Finally, they had a substantial lead on something.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2004)

Lochan nods to his companions and resumes watch, feeling the tug of a challenge in the coming hours.









*OOC:*


sorry for being off, apartment move went well, don't have internet yet, so libraries are my only connection and thus sparse


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Zerren nods at Duncan and then flies off. 

About half an hour after Zerren departs Lochan 



Spoiler



you see an unbelievably colossal scorpion rapdily approaching the camp, its currently 300 feet away.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 1, 2004)

After Talsia wakes up from her second round of sleeping, she performs a _Commune_:

-Who is the one without a key, that Illesia spoke of?
-Is the sword we are after connected to whomever sent the transformed soldier after us?
-What caused the transformation of said soldier?
-Would you be opposed to me ressurecting the parents of the bronze dragon we just met?
-Is the Silver Fiend as or more intelligent than the average human?
-If we attack the Silver Fiend, will some other force attack us during or immediately after the battle with it?
-Are the stolen children both alive and themselves?

OOC-other questions tomorrow


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

-Who is the one without a key, that Illesia spoke of?
Shackled Spirit Of Sandy Wastes
-Is the sword we are after connected to whomever sent the transformed soldier after us?
Outside My Knowledge
-What caused the transformation of said soldier?
The Answer Isn't
-Would you be opposed to me ressurecting the parents of the bronze dragon we just met?
No
-Is the Silver Fiend as or more intelligent than the average human?
No
-If we attack the Silver Fiend, will some other force attack us during or immediately after the battle with it?
The Likelihood Is Significant
-Are the stolen children both alive and themselves?
No And Yes Respectively


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

OOC - Given Ferrix's difficullty being online I make yet another assumption. 

Lochan once more nods at something in the distance alerting Duncan to the presence of a colossal scorpion closing in on the camp, it's currently 150' away. 

Lochan then removes his ring of windfury (OOC- Assumption by me that Lochan would prefer not to have to fire through the wall of sand that this would stir up) and unleashes a five arrows at the creature, and the Lilandel's flurry's ten more arrows appear. 11 of the arrows strike the creature, those from Shudder piercing through the creautre in bursts of potent force and the flurry arrows tearing into the creatures side (190 hp of damage total). But the scorpion keeps coming, despite the wounds in its hide. 

Initiative
Duncan 26
Lochan 11
Scorpion 5 (190 damage)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

"What about letting me have some fun, too?"
The brown warrior takes out his sword to shine in the sun, and charges the oversize bug, while still keping his defences high.

OOC: combat expertise 3, so AC 40 and attack +33


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Duncan charges the collosal scorpion and strikes it with his huge claymore, inflicting a trivial wound on the colossal creature  (29 damage).

Lochan again draws back shudder and lets fly the rain of doom again. (205 damage)

The scorpion despite being horrendously badly wounded lashes out with a claw, closing in on Duncan and grabbing a hold of the warrior (Duncan failed the opposed grapple check), it then uses its other claw to squeeze the warrior further before delivering a sting with its tail, which injects the brave warrior with its potent poison. (Duncan takes 64 damage, and 2 points of Con Damage all up, and is grappled in 1 claw)

Initiative
Duncan 26 (Grappled, 64 damage, 2 con damage (reduces max hp by 34),  140/204 )
Lochan 11
Scorpion 5 (424 damage)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

Duncan takes a mental note that remaining faithful to only one weapon is all nice and well, but then he should also try not to get grappled like the last street urchin.

He gathers his strength in his shoulders and tries to force open the giant scorpion's claw.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Duncan struggles to the best of his abilities but fails to break free of the colossal claw holding him in place. (4 Iterative Attempts to break free, all failed)

Lochan then draws back shudder and unleashes a hail of arrows again, this time finishing the scorpion. (24 damage from first arrow suficient to kill the scorpion.)



(Everyone gains 1020 XP)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

Duncan frees himself from the dead scorpion, and slowly, in a very relaxed way, takes out his healing kit and little vial of antitoxin out of it. He lifts it up as if he were toasting with Lochan, and drinks it at one gulp.
He then looks at the whole lenght of the scorpion that lies at his feet, then back at Lochan. He walks towards his targeteer friend, and when he reaches him, he puts a hand on his shoulder.
"Remind me not to mess with you, Lochan-san."
Then he burst into a laugh and sits down beside the tent to take care of his wounds.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Duncan with the aid of the antidote succesful fights off the secondary effects of the potent poison.The next 20 minutes pass uneventfully, until the nomad arrives. He nods to Duncan and Lochan

"I am Thol. Zerren sent me to watch you while you camp. You should get some sleep. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

"I guess you are right, my friend, but the others should too. Lochan, go catch some rest, you earned it. I'll stay here with Thol another bit."
---​OOC: Assuming nothing else happens till the end of my turn.
"Well, Thol, it looks like my shift is over. I'll go wake Teppic up. If you'll be already gone when I wake up, let me thank you now. Don't worry, we'll mop the floor with that fiend."
He enters the tent, and quietly shakes Teppic.
"Good morning. The nomad Zerren spoke about is here. I guess you can do without Skor. Let him enjoy his beauty sleep. Remember to wake Talsia so she doesn't miss the dusk. I've had enough for today."
Duncan drops on his bedroll, and quickly falls asleep without even bothering undonning his armor.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

Teppic awakes for the second time this night.  He nods groggily at Duncan's message before standing to go out for his watch.  He takes one look at the warrior before he leaves and whispers.

"You look terrible."

He exits the tent and greets the nomad before settling in for his watch.

[ooc - everyone gains XP?  Level while you sleep?]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He takes one look at the warrior before he leaves and whispers.
> "You look terrible."



"Hehe, the other one looks worse, though." the brown warrior grins before drifting into sleep.



> [ooc - everyone gains XP?  Level while you sleep?]



OOC: ain't it nice? or would you like coffee too? 
BTW I should recover 25 hp and both points of CON damage if I get 8 hours of sleep, so hopefully I won't look that terrible in the morning.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2004)

Lochan gives a soft smile to the brown warrior as he lays out a small straw pad, sits, crossing his legs in a lotus position, rests his bow across his lap and hums a mantra to himself as he drifts off to sleep.









*OOC:*


library access, man that's a lot o'damage; i think the XP only levels Skor, the rest of us have like 10k to go


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 1, 2004)

Skor sleeps on, ignorance being bliss.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think the XP only levels Skor, the rest of us have like 10k to go




OOC: nope I already added the new xps to Skor's total, and we recounted the xp for his correct ECL, so now he's at 720 xp from next one. Close, but still no level up for him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 2, 2004)

Results of the rest of the commune (from chat) + knowledge rolls:

-Talsia deduces that the Shackled Spirit of the Sandy Wastes is probably the spirit of the desert

What were the children sacrificed for?
-The Ritual Of Infernal Death
--Its a ritual dedicated to one of the Lords of Hell, as are all the Infernal Rituals, but you don't know anything about the specifics

What type of material does a weapon have to be made up of to fully damage creatures like the transformed soldier we fought yesterday?
-The Material Is Irrelevant

Who sent the transformed soldier that we defeated yesterday after us?
-I cannot see the sender

Should we happen to recover the sword, who do you think it would be wisest to give to?
-Any that should be

Who are the ambushers?
-Kittanezer and her minions

I open my mind to you, what do you think would be the most useful prayer i can prepare for the combat with the silver fiend and ambushers, barring a miracle.
-Banishment

About how much time would we have after attacking the silver fiend before the ambushers would arrive?
-None

What is the most potent weapon or spell Kittanezer and her minions have available to use against us in battle?
-Deceit

"What is the most useful advice, assuming we plan to go through our quest, that you can give me to help prepare us for the following day?"
-You already know Kittanezer

then

Divination: "What will happen if/when we attack the silver fiend?"
"From beneath the fiend will come, 'ware the word to smite the holy"

then

Augury: Action being trusting both of those people who we perceive as the bronze wyrmling (or whatever age category it was) and Thol
-Weal and Woe


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 2, 2004)

Thol nods to Teppic as he emerges from the tent and returns his greeting. The first 3 hours of Teppic's watch pass uneventfully, about 40 minutes through the last hour Teppic makes out a group of unmounted group of people dressed in the stye of the desert nomads, moving towards the camp site.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

Teppic moves forward a few steps to get a better look at the approaching group.  He turns back to Thol.

"Friends of yours?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 2, 2004)

At Teppic's comment Thol peers at the group in the almost twilight light.

"No, they are not from  here, their robes belong to those who dwell closer to the river and to the south. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

"hmmm."

Teppic enters the tent to wake his watchmate.

"Morning Skor, take a step outside with me, would you.  Then wake the others if there is any trouble."

Then he steps out again and moves forward towards the horsemen.  He positions himself in full sight of the group, in between themselves and the camp, with his sword in plain sight but still sheathed.  Then he awaits for any reaction or for them to come close enough to hail.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 3, 2004)

"Hmm,, if you wake me at this bloody hour to look at some camel-riding sand-eaters they'd better be very friendly or I can assure you there will be trouble. No need to wake the rest though, there's only a few of them." Skor grumbles under his breath, the hot weather and the burning sands adding grief to what isn't exactly his most favorite time of the day. Rubbing the sleep from his eyes he looks around ."Hey, what's that scorpion doing over there. Aaaaw guys, you had some fun without waking me? Shame on you. Anyway, here they come. You'd better do the talking, I'll just stand around looking impressive."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 3, 2004)

As the band of nomad's draws closer you can make out that there are five of them, three men and two women. One of the women seems to be the leader as the others fall back a step behind her as they draw closer to the camp, and she shouts out. 

"Fair twilight, to you warriors. I am Zavac  "

Teppic 



Spoiler



Zavac is old aeterian it means Watcher of  Sandy Waters, and its form, indicates its a title not a name.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2004)

Teppic offers a bow to the woman who approached him and returns he greetings.

"We offer our greetings to you and your companions in turn Zavac.  My name is Teppic and the one behind me is called Skor.  Might I inquire if you have some specific purpose in approaching us?  Or is this simply a chance meeting of travelers?"

[OOC - Diplomacy +31, making sure to observe any protocol that I know of for this kind of situation]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

OOC - I have decided to use Rich Burlew's Diplomacy rules found here. If you want to shuffle stuff around to achieve a higher diplomacy or did yourself of ranks in the skill, feel free to do so. 

Zavac stares at you for a few seconds before speaking 

"I had heard that outsiders had come into my lord's and I wished to see what you were doing so far from your city. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Teppic meets the stare of the Zavax levelly while she pauses and then listens to her statement.

"Well, we are indeed far from our homes.  Some of us from even further than you have surmised.  We come to this land seeking no trouble for or from your lord, and we offer our greetings to him as well."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

Zarvac makes a strange snorting sound

"Much good will it do him, he's hardly in a fit state to recieve your greetings, considering Harus's actions."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Teppic cocks his head to one side thoughtfully.

"Harus?  Do tell me more.  Who is this person and what actions have they taken against you lord?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

Zarvac blinks her eyes slowly and her mouth opens a little futher than normal in shock, drawing your attention to the unusually sharp teeth. 

"You do not recognise the name of the greatest pharoah your nation had ? Hmmm, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised much can be lost in a millenia. My lord is bound, in the name of your nation and its upstart godling and his dubious choice of allies. And your nation suffers for it. Such a shame really. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Teppic gives the nomadess a slightly exasperated look at her attitude towards him and the insult to his nation.  However, his face darkens even more when she sees fit to insult his god, and his tone is somewhat acerbic as he replies.

"I am familiar with the name of Horus as it relates to history, but as far as I was aware, the great Pharoah is with Aeter now.  I supposed that your lord would be bound only by the actions of another with the name, but instead you simply use the word 'bound' to refer to decisions that you do not agree with.  I find myself with little desire to continue this conversation.  We are indeed outsiders, and we have indeed entered this stretch of desert.  And here we shall remain until we have completed our business."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

Zarvac's tone is equally dry and carries the vague impression of rising waters.

"No, the great Pharoah is most assuredly not with Aeter, and what a shame that is. And by bound I most assuredly mean bound. Your first pharoah caused much damage with something he did not understand, and Harus proudly carries on the tradition. You cause more damage to yourselves than you realise. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Teppic looks rather shocked at the revelation that Zevac offers.

"I see you imply that Harus has managed to escape the inevitable fate of the mortal races.  Strange things are indeed afoot in the lands these days.  Nevertheless, my companions and I may be capable of inflicting more damage than even you realize.  I intend to find the root of these occurances and I shall not let anything stand in the way of my duty.  Now is your chance to share what information that you have with me.  We have a silver fiend, and murdered dragons.  We have a nomad lord bound by a long dead pharoah.  We have lost children and we have a loyal guard who has been returned to us as a deadly enemy.  Perhaps if you share your knowledge with me, all of our problems may be averted.  So tell me, what do you know of these things?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

Zavac grins and the grin shows altogether to much tooth. 

"The silver fiend is the work of your precious Pharaoh. I did not know the Guardian's had met their end, they were good company, even if we did disagree on many things. The Pharaoh is in his temple-tomb, where he has been for the past millenia, slowly gathering what he needs to court the favour of his true master. The children are not the first to be taken. I know nothing of your guard. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Teppic nods to the answers provided.

"Very well.  My companions and I journey in the morning to meet the silver fiend and it's master too must meet with a reckoning.  The tomb is our destination and there we shall learn of our fates.  Thank you for the information that you have provided."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

Zavac shakes her head. 

"I do not think we will be leaving so easily. If you will agree to free my Lord, when the opportunity presents it self, we will depart. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Now it is Teppic's turn to shake his head.

"I will do what I can to free your lord, but I can make no promises without seeing the circumstances for myself."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2004)

Zavac pauses, and then finally nods. 

"That is acceptable, your word means less to you than ours do to us in any case. May the heat of day not trouble you, nor the chill of night and may the rising waters not take you. "

She and her companions then depart.

OOC - You gain 2040 XP each, apart from Skor who gains 2880 XP.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2004)

Teppic scowls again at the retreating back of the nomad woman.  She seemed to take great pleasure in insulting everything he held dear in his life, from his god to his own honor.  Still, she had proven useful in her way.  He returned to Skor and the tent.

"Sorry to have woken you for nothing Skor, but we did let you sleep through most of your watch after all.  You can return to sleep if you wish, but it will be time to wake again soon."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2004)

Teppic: 



Spoiler



As Teppic approaches Skor, he notices a strange scaly symbol that resembles a crocodile on Skor's forehead.



Skor: 



Spoiler



As Teppic approaches you, you can see a strange symbol on his forehead that resembles a crocodile.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2004)

Teppic stares at Skor's forehead for a second.

"I think I was right.  Whatever we have, it's spreading.  More symbols are appearing.  You have a new one on your forehead.  It's very different from the symbol on our hands, but I think we should check the others."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Lochan sleeps on.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 6, 2004)

DrZombie if you wish to react to Teppic's statement please do so before reading the below spoiler text, everyone else is free to read it. 



Spoiler



The Crocodile Tattoo is a slotless magic item valued at 20,000 GP.
It bestows a permanent Endure Elements effect on you and grants a +8 competence bonus on Swim check.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 6, 2004)

OOC - Also I stopped doubling XP after the Illesia encounter you were gaining XP far to quickly compared to the adventure. Just an official note for those of you wondering and trying to back calculate CRs  .


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2004)

Not waiting for Skor's response, Teppic breezes past the half dragon and into the tent.  He looks down on the slumbering forms of his companions and checks their foreheads as well.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 7, 2004)

Teppic enters the tent and discovers that they do indeed all have the same crocodile mark on their forehead, in Duncan's case a detailed engraving of a crocodile head has manifested on his headband right above where the crocodile mark should be.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2004)

Teppic bites his lower lip for a second, trying to decide whether this is important enough to wake the others for.  Finally, he goes over to Talsia to wake her for her watch a little early and informs her of the situation.  He leaves Duncan and Lochnan recovering while he goes outside to continue his watch and to decide what happens next.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 7, 2004)

The rest of Teppic's watch passes without event and Talsia takes over her watch, which also passes without event, apart from her praying for her spells. (OOC - Update the spell list Sollir ). And as everyone awakens from their sleep and observes the crocodile marks one each others forehad, Zerren flies into the camp. 

"Are you ready ? We must travel quickly the fiend is preparing to move."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2004)

Teppic rises from his rest and dutifully informs Lochnan and Duncan of the events of the evening, including the marks and the nomads.  He buckles on his blade and moves forward to greet the dragonlet.

"I am ready.  Do you know where the fiend is planning to move to?  Can we move to intercept it on it's journey?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 7, 2004)

Zerren twitches as if wishing to be underway.

"If you are quick you can catch it before it leaves its lair. But you must leave immediately "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2004)

Teppic nods.

"Very well.  As soon as my companions are assembled, we shall depart."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 7, 2004)

Duncan jumps out of his bedroll. He trained himself to wake up any moment at least as quickly as he falls asleep. He quickly inspects his wound. He feels that the dizziness from the poison has already worn away. Given enough time, the wound will heal too. They always do, he thinks looking at his others scars. he lost count of them. He quickly gathers his things and stuffs them in his backpack. He feels... refreshed, as if the heat of the day, that is quickly vanishing in the evening, didn't bother him like it did yesterday. Was it the effect of the new mark? He has no idea, but for this much he's grateful.

After Teppic's report, In his mind, he tries to put together all they know about their quest, but he feels like he's still missing some very important pieces.
He shakes his head, trying not to think at how his companions will react if what he suppose is true, and they will see their faiths challenged.

After helping dismantling the camp, he approaches Talsia, and shows her where the scorpion stang him, right beside his neck.
"Do you think you can do anything about this? Otherwise I'm ready to fly. We don't want to keep our fiendish friend waiting, do we?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 7, 2004)

OOC - 
(The scorpion was a standard colossal scorpion advanced to 50 HD) 
Zavac's stats I shall withhold in case you encounter her again. 
The d12s are because as a house rule Vielnanan outsiders get d12s. 


However the 4 nomads Zavac had with her were as thus:

Zavac's Band:
4x
Crocodile Spirit (Court) 
Lesser Spirit (Desert River)
Medium Outsider (Faerie,Water,Earth,Shapechanger)
HD: 9d12 (81) +   54 (135 hp)
Initiative: +4 (Dex)
Speed: 40', Swim 90', Burrow 30'
Armour Class:  30 (10 (base) + 4 (Dex) + 13 (natural) + 3 (Deflection))
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+15
Attack:  Bite +16 (melee) (2d8+9) or tail slap +16 (melee) (1d12+9) or Khopesh +15/+10 (melee) (1d8+6)
Full Attack: Bite +16 (melee) (2d8+9) and tail slap +16 (melee) (1d12+6) and +1 Flaming Cold Bane (Human) Khopesh +15/+10 (melee) (1d8+6+1d6 (fire) + 1d6 (cold)) (19-20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Attacks: Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, Common River Mastery, Common Desert Mastery,  Favoured Enemy (Human +4/Aeterians (Group) +2), Rage 3/day,
Special Qualities: Fae Traits,Improved Grab (Bite), Lesser Spirit Sight, Immunities (Ability Drain,Ability Damage, Disease,  Poison, Sleep , Paralysis, Fire, Cold), DR 10/Cold Iron,  Swift Tracker, Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy , Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, SR 23,  Evasion, Improved Uncanny Dodge, DR 1/-, Fast Healing 9
Saves: Fort: +16  Ref: +14 Will: +13
Abilities: Str 22 Dex 18 Con 22 Int 18 Wis 16 Cha 18
Skills: Hide +17*, Listen +16, Spot +16, Swim +35, Survival +18, Move Silently +17, Bluff +17, Concentration +19, Intimidate +17, Knowledge (Nature) +13, Knowledge (The Planes) +10, Spellcraft +17
Feats: Multiattack (B),Improved Multiattack (B),Endurance (B),Track (B),Eschew Materials (B),Power Attack,Weapon Focus (Bite),Weapon Focus (Tail Slap),Sunder, 
Alignment: Usually Neutral
Treasure: Standard + Khopesh
CR: 13
* +4 racial bonus on hide checks when in water. Further, a crocodile spirit can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks (when in crocodile form).

Spells (As a 9th level Druid with access to the Water, Earth and Sun Domains and the Ranger Spell-List) (6/5/5/4/2/1)
0th - Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st -  Magic Fang x2, Animal Messenger, Longstrider, Produce Flame
2nd - Hold Animal, Heat Metal, Chill Metal, Soften Earth and Stone, Barksin
3rd -  Greater Magic Fang x2, Searing Light x2, 
4th - Bane weapon, Fire Shield
5th -  Flamestrike,

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp) - Teleport w/o Error, Plane Shift, Create Water, Know Direction, Resistance, Flare,Charm Animal, Detect Animals and Plants, Hide from Animals, Speak with Animals, Sand Storm (as sleet storm but using sand), Control Water, Quench, Sunbeam, Dispel Magic, Sand cloud (as fog cloud)

Common Water Mastery (Su): A court crocodile spirit gains a +8 competence bonus to its swim checks. While it and its opponents are in contact with water the court crocodile spirit gains a +2 to hit and damage.

Common Desert Mastery (Su): A court crocodile spirit moves through desert terrain at normal speed, and may ignore the effects of sandstorms and other desert hazards, including impediments to speed or concealment they would grant an opponent. Additionally a court crocodile spirit spirit does not leave tracks when moving through desert terrain. 9/day the Court crocodile spirit can evoke the desert to cause an opponent to make a Fortitude save (DC 18) or become exhausted, an opponent who passes the save becomes fatigued. An opponent with equal to or greater HD than a court crocodile spirit becomes fatigued if it fails the save and is unaffected if it succeeds. 

Fae Traits (Ex/Su): Despite being native to the Plane of Faerie, and not being as closely bound to Vielnana as the fey, Fae are still part of Vielnana and are not subject to banishment or dismisal or any other effect that requires the subject to be extraplanar.  
    - Bestow Blessing/Curse (Su) Removed  
    - Grace (Su): As fae creatures Court Crocodile Spirits get their Charisma bonus as a deflection bonus to their AC and an unnamed bonus to their saves. 

Lesser Spirit Sight (Su): As lesser spirits Court Crocodile Spirits can percieve into the spirit realm and as such are constantly detecting good,evil,law and chaos and magic. E\ach as if within the 3rd round of use. 

Spirit Form (Su): As spirit beings Court Crocodile spirits have no true physical form and may wear any form they please (limited to humanoid or animal forms of their HD or lower). However the Court Crocodile Spirits have 3 prefered forms:
Desert Nomads (In this form the Crocodile spirit lacks its bite and tail slap attacks)
A Large Crocodile  (In this form the crocodile spirit lacks its Khopesh attack)
And a Hybrid Form, with a crocodile snout and tail as well as scaly skin.
Due to their nature in all forms the natural attacks and any weapons wielded by a Court Crocodile Spirit count as Magic Silver weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 7, 2004)

Lochan's eyes will flutter open, taking in the surrounding, he notes the wash of moved sand, probably from the nomads Teppic mentions.  He takes notice of the tattoo, however does not investigate much.

He'll stand up slowly, slinging his bow over his shoulder he'll nod at the dragon and say little as agreement that they must hurry.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2004)

As you pack and make your departure preparations Thol nods at each of you speaks 
"Farewell." and he heads off into the desert. 

Zerren leads you rapidly through the dessert, for around half an hour, stopping at a circular ring of tall sand dunes to high to see over.

"If you climb the ring you will find my parents lair entance inside the circle. I will sketch you a map. And stay outside so I do not get in your way, I would only be a distraction against the fiend."


```
P = Party
S = Sand Dune
L = Lair Entrance

     (This way lies the ocean)
    
    SSSSSSSSSSSSS
  SS............SS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SS............SS
  SL............SS..P
  SL............SS     
  SS............SS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSS
   South (Unknown lands)

Each character represents 20' as the crow flies, the sand dunes are fairly steeply angled though.
```
(Aeter is Northeast, and the Pyramid North west)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2004)

Teppic motions the others to stay back for a moment and moves towards the dunes.  He lopes up the sands in a crouched position before falling to his stomache and crawling the last few feet up to the crest.  Once he reaches the top, he stays as low as possible while trying to get a good look into the encircled area.

[Hide +21 ; Move Silently +22, Climb +15, Spot +14, Listen +14]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2004)

Teppic slithers up the sand dune and looks down into the open area between the dunes, the area is largely flat but patches of the area look like they have been recently disturbed. From here you can make out the huge 40 foot hole that marks the entrance to the lair, but it is to dark to see inside it.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2004)

Teppic quickly reverses himself and slides back down the dune to the others waiting at the bottom.

"It is as we were told.  I cannot see anyone or anything outside of the lair, but there has been activity in the basin."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 9, 2004)

Talsia's spells for the day:

Spells Memorized (6/8/7/7/7/7/5/4/3/2)
0-Create Water (x2), Read Magic (x4)
1-Comprehend Languages, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Magic Weapon, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith (x3)
2-
3-Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vs. Evil, Speak with the Dead, Stone Shape.
4-Dimensional Anchor (x2), Dismissal, Divine Power, Restoration
5-Break Enchantment, Commune, Flame Strike, Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing (x2)
6-Banishment (x2), Greater Dispel Magic, Windwalk, Word of Recall
7-Ethereal Jaunt
8-Firestorm, Holy Aura
9-Miracle, True Ressurection

Domain Spells (Luck and Planning):
1-
2-Augury
3-Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4-
5-Break Enchantment
6-Mislead
7-
8-
9-

Spells up:
Group: Shield Other
Talsia: Status (on group), Deathwatch, Moment of Prescience, Spell Turning, Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil

Talsia channels positive energy into Duncan, healing him of his wounds (Sacrifice up to 3 auguries to fully heal Duncan (2d8+10 healing each))  She then looks for a volunteer among the group who's willing to take down any flying opponents, preferably Skor because of his quickness in combat, and casts Airwalk on him.  She then begins to pray for Paradox's blessings upon herself and her companions, before readying her mace for the battle ahead.

"I highly suggest we spread out our battle formation a bit more, even as we approach."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2004)

OOC - Talsia burns 2 auguries and cures Duncan for 40 hp. (Healing him fully).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 9, 2004)

"Thanks. Much better now."
Duncan climbs the dunes, and takes a look at the lair entrance.
"I'd bet it's waiting for us under the sand, that bastard. Skor, if it tries to fly, grab him and take him right down here where we can deal with him; Teppic, you from the right and me from the left; Lochan, do your worst. Only careful not to skewer Skor too. Talsia, try to kick his sorry ass right back where it came from, but if it doesn't work, take care. Ok, let's go and get through with it."
He looks up in a silent prayer to the Watchful Eye, and then unsheathes his sword, whose usual shine is now warm with the blessing of the sun, and jumps down the dune.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2004)

Duncan lands at the bottom of the dune and all seems still and quiet. The area is flat and desolate apart from the few areas of disturbed sand, and the 40' wide entrance to the lair.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 9, 2004)

He starts walking towards the lair entrance, keeping himself to the left, and tries to read the movements of a foe in the disturbed sand.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2004)

While moving through the sand towards the lair entrance Duncan 



Spoiler



You make out two of the disturbances in the sand , one of them  has been created by a combination of human hands and the claws of a fairly small creature, the other has been made by a much larger creature burrowing. As you circle around you make out another one of the disturbances made by human hands and small claws.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 9, 2004)

If everyone arrives safely at the lair, Duncan asks Teppic about some little tracks he found, then leads the party in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2004)

Teppic 



Spoiler



The tracks are of a desert dwelling dragon, you think they best match the description you have heard of the claws of a small blue dragon.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Teppic takes a moment to look at the tracks that Duncan has found.  He considers them for a moment before pronouncing his judgement.

"Draconic definately.  Probably a young member of the blue dragons that live in the deserts."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 10, 2004)

Duncan gets near Teppic and, looking around for Zerren, he whispers in his ear: "And what are the footprints of a blue dragonling doing in front of a brass dragon's lair? Our own dragonling made no mention of it. What does it make you think?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

Lochan skirts the edge of the basin, his trusty bow in his hands, he'll then follow Duncan down and keep his eyes and ears open.

[Spot and Listen checks if needed]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2004)

Teppic shrugs at Duncan's comment.

"I do not know.  The tracks could have been made since the bronze fled.  We know that there is someone working with the fiend, perhaps the blue is another servant of theirs.  Or else it could have just been an overly curious youngster looking to pick a fight.  All things are possible."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 10, 2004)

Talsia hangs in the back of the group, about 20 ft. away from the others, watching passively as she prays inwardly to her deity.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 10, 2004)

You proceeds cautiously down the passage, being careful to keep watch for anything untowards, however everyone is caught by surprise when a huge tooth-filled maw bursts from the sand below, the shark like head is covered in writhing blackness, and you all feel a hideous suction as water is drawn from your body into the things maw. Lochan and Teppic lose a great deal of moisture their innate toughness being insufficient to resist the malicious draw of the fiendish power. However Talsia shields them from the damage, and her own defences turn a little of the power back on its originator, but they are insufficient to fully shield her, and her shielding of the others causes her to lose a great deal of life force drained through her companions. 

(Surprise Round: Horrid Wilting DC 18, (Pass: Talsia (49*(1/8)+29+65+55+33 = 188 Damage) , Duncan (29) , Skor (32) Fail: Lochan (65), Teppic (55), Silver Fiend (43 damage)),)

Round 1 Begins!
Initiative
Lochan 18 Fiend 16 Duncan 14 Teppic 13 Skor 13 Talsia 8

Status:
Lochan:   99/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Silver Fiend: 43 Damage (Writhing Black Aura
Duncan: 209/238 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Teppic: 153/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Skor 150/182  (Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 33/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil, Spell Turning (Discharged))
x x x F F F x x
x x x F F F x x
x x x F F F x x
D x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x T
x x x x x x x x
x S x x L x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x C x x x x x
 (Entrance)

x = 5' square

D= Duncan
S = Skor
T = Teppic
C = Talsia (Cleric)
L = Lochan
F = Silver Fiend


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2004)

Teppic groans in agony as his body crumples and cracks under the horrible forces unleashed upon it.  However, he does as his duty commands and pushes onwards.

"Fiend!  You shall meet my god!"

In a flash, his blade is in his hands.  He holds the shimmering metal in front of his face for a moment, and his whole body seems to radiate determination and power as he lunges forward, blade held in both hands, stabbing straight for the heart of the beast.

[ooc - assuming it or I are not dead when I go.  Free action - quickdraw; move equivalent - power surge; 5' step - up and to the left; Attack +28, damage 1d6+12, 15-20/x2, piercing]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 10, 2004)

Seeing Teppic moving to the front of the fiend, rather than the right, he grumbles something that gets lost in the confusion of combat and runs to the devil trying to dodge all  his attacks with his agility and attack it from behind.

[OOC: 30' move with 20' tumble +15 (DC 20) then attack +34 damage 2d6+21 good crit 19-20x2 (autoconfirmed).


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

*Lochan (99/164hp,*

Lochan slips his bow off of his shoulder as he takes a step back (5' step back and to the left from the creature), drawing a shock of arrows from his quiver he fires them in rapid succession at the beast.

_Shudder_ Full Attack, Rapid Shot
Shudder, Rapid Shot*: +32/+32/+27/+22/+17 ranged (1d10+11+1d6^, critical 19-20/x3)
Liliandel's Flurry Arrows*: +30/+30/+25/+20/+15 ranged (1d10+9, critical 19-20/x3)

*within 30 feet add a +1 to attack and damage
^ Targets struck by arrows from this bow are affected as if by a gust of wind spell. Arrows from this bow are not affected by the effects of weather or similar effects that would impinge their flight including a wind wall.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 11, 2004)

Talsia grunts heavily, almost fainting, as she empathically takes on her companion's wounds.  Even though she's near fainting, she thanks Paradox for the luckiness of her _spell turning_ working, even though she had planned for it to.  Still though, she's very hurt.  Looking at her options she sees that her chance of surviving this combat doesn't look good unless she can weather out these precious seconds.

(OOC-If the creature attacks her, she'll use her _Moment of Prescience_ on any attack roll of it that is a 13 or higher, boosting her AC by 20 against that attack.  On her turn, she'll take a 5 ft. step back, away from the creature and defensively cast Mass Heal on everyone, curing 150 hp of damage and expending her True Res spell.  If she fails the roll to defensively cast, she'll use her luck domain to reroll-this assumes she still stands, of course.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

Lochan draws his bow and arrows and sends a barrage of force missiules at the creature, although a few of the arrows bounce of the creature's steel hard, perfect carapace most strike home doing significant damage to the creature.
(Normal: 42(Hit)/Nat 1(Miss)/36(Hit)/24(Miss)/33(Hit)) (Total Damage: 50)
(Flurry:  36(Hit)/44(Hit)/33(Hit)/22(Miss)/32(Hit))  (Total Damage: 63)

Howling with pain the creature's head lifts and it then utter's a word so unspeakably horrible that your very minds go into shock, refusing to comprehend what the creature said. (OOC- Everyone except Talsia is _dazed_). The silver fiend then moves to Lochan's position.

(OOC - You can't spontaneously cast _Heals_ or _Mass Heals_, they do not contain the word _Cure_. I will assume that Talsia instead uses her most powerful available mass curing magic. _Mass Cure Critical Wounds_, you may pick which 8th or higher level spell was dropped to cast it. ) As an additional note Talsia would have to move forward to make everyone (except Teppic or Duncan can't possibly catch both, more than 30' seperates them) a valid target (More than 30 ft already seperate her from Teppic and Duncan). Assuming that you actually meant to step 5' back the spell affects Lochan,Skor and Talsia)

Talsia spontaneously casts _Mass Cure Critical Wounds _ healing herself, Lochan and Skor. (4d8+17 (30) hit points each)

The Silver Fiend then opens its massive maw and clamps it down on Lochan (Hit, 16 Damage to Talsia AND Lochan, Initiate Grapple at -20 for one Limb, Succeed, Lochan is in mouth, Lochan take 14 damage and Talsia 15.), The Fiend then uses its claws to rip and tear at the archer in its mouth (Hit,Hit,17 damage to Talsia AND Lochan).

Duncan tumbles down the creatures side so he is standing opposite where Teppic can move to flank and then lifts his massive claymore cleaving into the silver fiends flawless metallic hide for 35 damage.

Teppic then draws upon his Oath to grant himself great strength, adjusts his grip on his rapier, takes a step into position with the silver fiend and thrusts it at the creature benefitting from Duncan's flanking and striking a vital spot for 24 damage. (Sneak Attack due to flanking) 

Skor (Lichtenhart gave me these actions since Dr Zombie seems to be away) takes a 5' step forward and makes a flurry of blows striking home thrice and using his panzerfist to deliver another hit (total damage 85), however the silver fiend easily shrugs off his stunning attack and bats aside his attempts to initiate a grapple with no difficulty at all.

Initiative (Talsia's turn is currently up! Followed by Lochan and then normally from their)
Lochan 18 Fiend 16 Duncan 14 Teppic 13 Skor 13 Talsia 8


Status:
Lochan: 82/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Grappled in Silver Fiend's Mouth)
Silver Fiend: 257 Damage (Writhing Black Aura) (Death Watch Status: Fighting Off Death (Alive with 4 or more Hit Points))
Duncan: 209/238 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Teppic: 153/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Skor 180/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 15/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil
	
	



```
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x D F F F T x
x x S F F F x x
x x x F F F x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
E E E C E E E E
```
E = Entrance
F = Fiend & Lochan


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 11, 2004)

(OOC-I was being stupid and mistook Talsia on the map for Teppic.  Wow, this really shows how little I know about playing clerics, eh?   Expended a _Firestorm_ to cast the spell)

Talsia prays to Paradox for the strength to not fall in battle.  She prays for a miracle...

(OOC-Talsia casts Miracle (defensively if need be) to emulate a Heal spell on herself.  Her next action she'll defensively cast _Mass Cure Serious Wounds_ on everyone she can, moving if she has to-expending her _Repulsion_.  If she has to pick between Duncan/Teppic again, she'll pick the more injured one.  Luck contingency still stands on defensive cast roll, Moment of Prescience only if the creature rolls a 19 on an attack vs. her)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

Teppic keeps following the fiend, staying close to it's scaly hide and keeping on an opposite side from the brown warrior.  His blade flashes out repeatedly, spearing at the creature.

[ooc - 5 adjust and full attack if it's possible to maintain flank.  Else tumble to close in and single attack  (+30/+30/+26/+21 attack, 4d6+14 dmg, 15-20/x2, piercing)* includes flanking bonuses]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

Talsia's fervent prayer is granted and she feels life renewing strength flow through her veins. (Restoring 150 HP)

Lochan struggles valiantly against the Fiend's grasping maw but cannot escape its deadly grip. (41 vs (Withheld) Fail). 

The fiend continues to chew on Lochan (infliciting 12 damage on Lochan and 13 on Talsia) and then lashes out at Teppic with it's huge clawed foot ranking the warrior and then clasping him in its claw. (17 damage, Grapple initiated (Teppic fail with an opposed check of 23), and the Fiend squeezes its claws shut in an iron grip inflicting 22 damage: (Total: 19 Teppic, 20 Talsia)), the fiends other claw lashes out at Duncan, and as it connects it pulses with unholy energy blasting the warrior (34 damage) before curling around him (Duncan 26 vs (Withheld) Fail) and squeezing for 22 damage. (Total: 22 Duncan, 23 Talsia).


Initiative (Duncan's turn is currently up!)
Lochan 18 Fiend 16 Duncan 14 Teppic 13 Skor 13 Talsia 8


Status:
Lochan: 70/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Grappled in Silver Fiend's Mouth)
Silver Fiend: 257 Damage (Writhing Black Aura) (Death Watch Status: Fighting Off Death (Alive with 4 or more Hit Points))
Duncan: 187/238 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Grappled in Fiend's Claw)
Teppic: 134/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status, Grappled in Fiend's Claw)
Skor 180/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 109/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil

```
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x F F F x x
x x S F F F x x
x x x F F F x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
E E E C E E E E
E = Entrance
F = Fiend ,Teppic, Duncan & Lochan
```


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

OOC - From chat and IM (Teppic and Duncan both struggle)

Duncan wriggles in the Fiend's grip but can't escape the creatures grip (26 and 26, last two iteratives automatically fail (Fail)).

Teppic also struggles again the massive beasts claw but cannot escape its powerful grip (34 (Fail), remaining attempts autofail). 

Skor unleashes a quick flurry of deadly blows, his panzerfist striking a soft spot on the creatures hide (3 hits from Flurry, and Crit from the Panzerfist total of 106 damage). 

Talsia once more draws on Paradox's power and unleashes a burst of healing energy on everyone. (3d8+17 (28 healed))

Lochan continues to struggle to escape the creature's mouth but can't. (31 (Fail), iteratives autofail)

The fiend then passes Teppic from it's front claw to its back (Teppic fails opposed strength check) and passes Lochan from its mouth to its front claw (Lochan also fails) (each transfer is a move action). The Bullete then closes its claws around it's captives squeezing (Free Action)(Lochan 7, Duncan 7, Teppic 11, Talsia 26).

Duncan and Teppic both valiantly struggle against the fiends stranglehold but neither escapes. 

Skor unleashes a flurry of blows on the creature striking twice with his fists and feet and catching the beast a blow with his panzerfist (58 hp damage total).


Initiative (Talsia's turn is currently up! Followed by Lochan and then normally from there)
Lochan 18 Fiend 16 Duncan 14 Teppic 13 Skor 13 Talsia 8

Status:
Lochan: 91/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Grappled in Fiend's Claw)
Silver Fiend: 435 Damage (Writhing Black Aura) (Death Watch Status: Fighting Off Death (Alive with 4 or more Hit Points))
Duncan: 208/238 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Grappled in Fiend's Claw)
Teppic: 151/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status, Grappled in Fiend's Claw)
Skor 182/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 115/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil)


```
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x F F F x x
x x S F F F x x
x x x F F F x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
E E E C E E E E
E = Entrance
F = Fiend ,Teppic, Duncan & Lochan
```


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 11, 2004)

Talsia prays for more of Paradox's help as decides that she must have faith in her companion's ability to break out of the fiend's grasp and defeat it.

(OOC Talsia sacrifices her ressurection in order to cast Mass Cure Serious wounds again, and then next round she'll sac a Restoration in favor of Cure Critical Wounds on herself.  Edit-Alternatively, she'll cast Banishment if Skor becomes grappled and doesn't break out of it by the end of his turn.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

Talsia casts another Mass Cure Serious Wounds (4d8+17 (39 hp of healing to everyone)).

Lochan again struggles against the fiend's grip but cannot resist it. (22 (Fail)). 

The fiend turns it massive jaws on Skor and bites down on the half-dragon with great power as its teeth chaotic a burst of perfect silver energy emerges from the fiends mouth blasting into Skor (Hit, 39 damage) and the fiend then closes its jaws over the half-dragon drawing him into its mouth (Skor failed opposed grapple check), and the fiend continue to chew on Skor (27 Damage) and squeeze its claws into its captives (Lochan: 26 Duncan: 18 Teppic 22). (Total: Skor 32 Duncan 9 Teppic 11 Talsia 54)

Duncan and Teppic both struggle valiantly against the fiends powerful grip but they have no more luck escaping than Lochan did. 

Skor then lashes out in a flurry of blows despite his precarious position striking the inside of the fiends mouth with punches and kicks until the creature falls to the ground unmoving (72 hp damage).

Talsia then casts Cure Critical Wounds on herself (healing 24 hp).

Status:
Lochan: 130/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,)
Silver Fiend: 491 Damage (Death Watch Status: Dead))
Duncan: 229/238 (Shield Othered,Under Status,)
Teppic: 179/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,)
Skor 150/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 124/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil)

OOC - DrZombie when you're back please post to let me know so we can return Skor to your control.


```
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x F F T x x
x x x F F F x x
x x x D S L x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x x
E E E C E E E E
F = Fiend's Corpse
```


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

Duncan crawles from under the silver fiend carcass, and help the other free themselves from the dead beast grip.
"The next time somethin tries to get hold of me, I'm going to cut it in half, I swear. Are you all well? Damn son of a crossbreeding bitch spawn of hell. Now let's take a look around. there is something I like to see - this bastard dead - and something I don't see - two dead dragons-. What has happened here? Oh and we're expecting other visits soon, so be ready to welcome them."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

OOC -

Silver Fiend
Advanced Half-Fiendish Axiomatic Bulette (Slight Modiciations: Burrow Speed, Improved Stat Array)
Gargantuan Outsider (Extraplanar)
HD:  27d10+270 (472 hp)  
Int: +6 Dex
Speed: 40 ft Burrow 40 ft Fly 40 ft (Average)
Armor Class: 33 (-4 Size,+17 Natural, +6 Dex +4 Deflection)
Base Attack/Grapple: +27/+56 
Attack: Bite +41 melee (4d6+17)
Full Attack: Bite +41 melee (4d6+17) and 2 Claws +39 melee (3d6+8)
Space/Reach: 15 ft/15'
Abilities: Str 44 Dex 22 Con 30 Int 7 Wis 14 Cha 10
Skills: Jump +47 Listen +34 Spot +34 Escape Artist +21, Hide +5 , Move Silently +21
Saves: Fort: +25 Ref: +21 Will: +13 (+4 on saves (Unholy Aura))
Feats: Alertness, Iron Will,Track,Weapon Focus (Bite,Claw),Multiattack,Snatch,Improved Natural Attack (Bite,Claw),Improved Critical (Bite)
Leap: 4 Claws at +41
Smite Chaos +20 Damage
Smite Good +20 Damage 
Fire,Electricity,Cold,Sonic Resistance: 10 
Damage Reduction: 10/Magic (+2)
Poison Immunity
Scent
SR 35
Darkvision 60
Low-Light Vison 60'
Tremorsense 60'
Spell-Like Abilities: Darkness 3/day,Desecrate,Unholy Blight,Poison 3/day,Contagion,Blasphemy, Unholy Aura 3/day, Unhallow,Horrid Wilting,Summon Monster IX (Fiends Only),Destruction DC 10+Spell Level
CR 20 

(Everyone recieves 2040 XP except Skor who recieves 3600 XP (and who needs to pick his last level))


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

Teppic grunts loudly as he finally manages to break the fiend's hold on him, now that it is dead.  He stands, and winces as blood trickles down his side.  He stoops to retrieve his fallen blade and takes a look at his companions.

"Thank you, Skor."

Then he slumps against a wall of the cavern, breathing heavily.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2004)

Lochan extracts himself from the things dead grip and surveys the situation.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 12, 2004)

Talsia sighs, and beginthe healing process.  "It seems we were deceived even sooner than planned.  But the thing didn't receive reinforcements as quickly as I predicted...or did it?"

(Talsia casts Cure Serious Wounds twice on herself, sac'ing Daylight/Searing Light, and then a Mass Cure Serious Wounds on everyone, sac'ing Destruction)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 12, 2004)

Teppic shakes his head at Talsia's pronouncement.

"We don't know what is on our way here even as we speak.  Duncan is right, we should investigate the rest of the lair and then decide on our next course of action as soon as possible."

Having said his piece, he drags himself to his feet again and looks down the tunnel.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 12, 2004)

The lair continues about five hundred feet past where you were ambushed by the Silver Fiend, sloping down as it goes, before splitting into two side tunnels, from where you are standing however both openenings seem to be large caverns, and both show signs of having been emptied some time recently . Talsia releases a burst of healing magic, and appears much healthier and then a wave of healing magic washes over the rest of you. (Talsia: 75 recovered Duncan,Teppic,Lochan,Skor: 29 recovered)

Status:
Lochan: 159/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,)
Duncan: 238/238 (Shield Othered,Under Status,)
Teppic: 208/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,)
Skor 179/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 199/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2004)

Using his sword as a torch, the brown warrior follows Teppic in his inspection of the lair.

"I like to go left first usually, but that's just me." he says as he looks at the traces just outside the tunnels.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 12, 2004)

Talsia waits patiently by the silver fiend's corpse, mending her last wound and then severing the magical tie between her and Duncan.

(OOC-Talsia casts Cure Moderate wounds on herself one more time sac'ing her remaining Augury.  She then dismisses the Shield Other on Duncan)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 12, 2004)

Talsia releases healing energy almost fully mending her wounds. (2d8+10 (19 healed)), and severs the magical bond with Duncan.

Status:
Lochan: 159/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Duncan: 238/238 (Under Status)
Teppic: 208/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status)
Skor 179/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 218/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 12, 2004)

Examining the tracks reveals that a large amount of coins,art objects and gems have been removed from the chambers. Teppic also makes out that the draggers were huge brass dragons though something is slightly wrong with the prints.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2004)

"Something wrong with the prints you say? Oh sweet sunrise, let's get out of here. Immediately."
Duncan rushes his companions out of the lair, hoping what he's thinking is wrong, or they are in serious trouble...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 12, 2004)

"What?  What's going on?"

Teppic watches in surprise as Duncan rushes back past him.  He spins on his heel and follows the brown warrior, uninterested in being left on his own in the lair.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 12, 2004)

As you rush out of the lair you see Zerren flying outside waiting for you, she seems to have acquired a large amount of treasure from somewhere, since she holds a staff in 1 claw and has a bag around her neck. 

"Thank you for slaying the Silver Fiend, my friends. It was so hard to have to put up with that mindless brute as a rival. "  Here Zerren's colour fades and flows and she becomes a small blue dragon.  "Now it shall be your honour to die at the claws of Kittanezer, The Malicious Destroyer of the Desert Sands."

Kittanezer reaches into her pouch and produces a small bead she hurls at the group that explodes into a ball of fire. Skor, Duncan and Teppic all manage to completely avoid the burst, and Talsia manages to dodge the worst of the damage but Lochan takes the full blast.  (Total: Talsia takes 27 (13 for herself and 14 from Lochan) Damage Lochan takes 13).

Straight after dodging the fireball however you find yourselves in the middle of cloud of gas from the left, Skor seems to be immune to the gas's effect but Lochan immediatley falls to the ground asleep, everyone else manages to fight off the gas's effect's, however before anyone can act another cloud of gas emerges from the right, and Duncan and Teppic fail to resist this time collapsing to the ground asleep. 

Talsia's death watch reveals the source of the clouds as she can make out 5 undead beings in the area although she does not know where they are.

Status:
Lochan: 146/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status) (Sleep)
Duncan: 238/238 (Under Status) (Sleep)
Teppic: 208/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status) (Sleep)
Skor 179/182 (Air Walk, Shield Othere,Under Status)
Talsia: 191/221 (Deathwatch,Moment of Prescience,Freedom of Movement, Magic Circle Against Evil)

Initiative as of Round 1:
Teppic: 27 (Asleep)
Talsia: 23
Kittanezer: 21
Lochan 17 (Asleep)
Duncan: 16 (Asleep)
Skor: 15 

Talsia is up.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

*SNORE*

[crappy saves]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2004)

Assuming the others are all within reach, Talsia mutters a prayer upon her companions.  "Skor, wake up the others first, please-use force if you have to."

_I blame myself for not having prepared better..._  The cleric thinks, as she moves away from the rest of the group, attempting to draw the line of fire and trusting in her protections to save her from danger.

(OOC-Talsia casts Hide from Undead on everyone but herself, Moving 20 ft. closer to the dragon.  Will use Luck domain power if I roll a 1 on a save vs. a gas cloud or something I think that would be life-threatening, and Moment Prescience if I roll a 2-4 vs. similar circumstances)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 14, 2004)

Talsia casts her spell and then moves 20 ft closer to Kittanezer.

Kittanezer makes a wave with her clawed paw and Talsia feels a wash of dispelling energy run over her but her spells hold fast, Kittanezer then glides backwards another 150' making another wave with her claw as she does so, this time Talsia feels her Freedom Of Movement and Deathwatch spells wash away under the dispellings might.

Skor steps to Lochan's position and slaps the archer across the face awakening him. 

Skor feels something pass his position and lashes out to hit the creature but fails to connect since he is not sure where it is (AoO, missed due to concealment).

Duncan almost has his head bitten off by the invisible force and is clearly dead  (CDGed), moments later Teppic develops a bite wound similar to Duncan's but from the opposite side, Teppic however displays immense toughness and manages to resist damage to his critical arteries (20 Damage to Talsia and 20 to Teppic, in addition Teppic loses 15 Strength), the massive wound revives Teppic to conscious, in time for him to realize that almost all the water in his body has been sucked out as if by spending immense amounts of time under the desert sun. 

Status:
Lochan: 146/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) 
Duncan: -10/238 (Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) (Dead,Z2)
Teppic: 188/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Sleep,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) (15 Strength Damage, Strength 0 (Natural Strength 0 so enhancement ceases to function)))
Skor 179/182 (Air Walk, Shield Other,Under Status,Hidden From Undead)
Talsia: 171/221 (Moment of Prescience, Magic Circle Against Evil)
Undead 1: B2
Undead 2: SL, B1,3
Undead 3: B2
Undead 4: SL, B1,0
Undead 5: B2
Kittanezer: B3

Initiative as of Round 2:
Teppic: 27  
Talsia: 23
Kittanezer: 21
Lochan 17 
Duncan: 16 (Dead)
Undead 1: 17
Skor: 15 
Undead 2: 8 
Undead 3: 8
Undead 4: 6 
Undead 5: 1


```
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEEC...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEED...................................K...........SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEET...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEES...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

S = Steep Sand Dunes
E = Lair Entrance
. = Sandy Terrain
L = Lochan
T = Teppic
C = Talsia (Cleric)
S = Skor
D = Duncan
K = Kittanezer
Each Symbol represents 1 five foot square.
```


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2004)

Teppic lies still, completely drained of all of his strength, but anyone who can see his eyes can see that he has not given up yet.  Fires burn deep inside and small movements start in his extremeties.  Suddenly, with a flurry of movement, the seemingly paralyzed Teppic is standing on his feet again.  He's swaying slightly and looks to be in extreme pain, but his sword is in his hand and he glares a Kittanezer.  Cracks appear in his lips as they open to speak, and a small amount of blood starts flowing from them.  No sound comes out at first, but then a sudden yell breaks out.

"IT WILL TAKE MORE THAN THAT TO STOP ME!"

[OOC - Power Surge, concentration check, DC20, next DC: 25, success in chat.  Str 12
Tumble check to stand without provoking AoO, success in chat,
Quickdraw my blade. . . 3 rounds remaining till collapse]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 14, 2004)

Talsia grieves for her companion as her spell did not work as she had intended it to.  She prays once more to Paradox for aid.

(Defensively casting True Seeing)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 15, 2004)

Lochan rises from his prone position, his bow drawn in one fluid motion and he unleashes a pair of arrows at the skimming dragon.

Shudder, Gr. Manyshot*: +30/+30*** ranged (1d10+11+1d6^, critical 19-20/x3)
Flurry Arrows: +28/+28 ranged (1d10+9, critical 19-20/x3)

***two arrows, -2 per additional arrow, arrows deal damage separately and each may crit, roll attack roll for each arrow separately, can fire at multiple targets


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Skor stands next to talsia, trying to protect her from the invisible attackers. He'll hold his action untill he sees someone being bitten, and will then try to attack the invisible assaulter. On a succesfull hit he'll automatically start a grapple. He uses strength of the dragon to increase his strength.

"Hmm, invisible. Cowards. COWARDS" With a mighty roar, fangs beared, skor leaps around, trying to spot the invisible attackers. He's clearly agitated, and his muscles bulge as he draws upon the strength of his dragon blood.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2004)

OOC: DrZ, Skor is already under strenth of the dragon effect regarding to STR. It could be a good idea to use it on your WIS, though (+2 AC, +2 will saves, +2 to your DCs). Only thing, calling upon it is a standard action, so you can't ready your action to strike in the same round. Choose whatever you prefer.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

OOC bugger, sorry 'bout that. Just hold action untill the invisibles attack, i guess.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

Teppic rolls to his feet and makes his challenge in an amazing display of sheer will and bravado.

Talsia casts her True Seeing spell and 



Spoiler



she can no see two massive dragon heads with massive plates at the forehead and bladelike horns at the chin and horrible gaping eyeless eyesockets. A tattered and torn frill runs the length of the neck and the dragon has mantalike wing. Their once impressive musculature is now dried and clinging to skin and in patches you can see where it clings to bone underneath missing skin. Despite the fetid stench of rot and dessication you can just make out the scent of sunbaked sand underneath it, and the tattered skin is a dull brass in shade. One of the undead horrors stands on either side of the party, she can also see three other dessicated humanoid undead around her.




```
[spoiler]
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS.MMM............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE.MMM............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEELMMM3..........................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE....C1..........................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEED...2...............................K...........SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEET...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEES...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEEFFF............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEEFFF............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSSFFF............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
M = Dragon 
F = Dragon 
1 =Humanoid
2 = Humanoid
3 = Humanoid
S = Steep Sand Dunes
E = Lair Entrance
. = Sandy Terrain
L = Lochan
T = Teppic
C = Talsia (Cleric)
S = Skor
D = Duncan
K = Kittanezer
Each Symbol represents 1 five foot square.
[/spoiler]
```

Kittanezer hovers in place observing even as Lochan draws his bow and fires two arrows while rising to his feet in a single fluid motion, and as they fly the two arrows split into 4, however as the arrows launch from the string Kittanezer fortunately rolls to the side and each of the arrows fly harmlessly past (Major:45,41 Flurry:35,45).

Taslia



Spoiler



is attacked by one of the dessicated humanoid horrors which launces a punch with its rotting fist at her but the unnatural insight provided by the Mark allows her to step aside before the blow is launched



Skor holds his action watching carefully for any sign of the unseen attackers.

Talsia is suddenly covered in a single bite mark and a claw mark across her chest which sucks the moisture out of her. (47 damage and 7 Strength Damage, Bite Hit, Passes Save vs Strength Damage, Claw Threatend and Confirmed, failed save against strength damage (cloak factored in)). Talsia 



Spoiler



you see the dessicated and rotted dragon standing next to you make the arcane gesture of a true strike spell, before launching an attack on you with its fearsome bite, swiping at you with both claws, attempting to buffet you with both wings, and attempting to crush you with its tail, but you manage to avoid or ward off all the blows except for the bite and a single claw.



Talsia 



Spoiler



Another of the dessicated humans closes the gap between you and attempts to slam you,but again your insight allows you to easily step aside



Suddenly another cloud of gas engulfs Lochan,Skor,Duncan and Teppic. Again Lochan and Teppic prove to have insufficient fortitude and collapse to the ground asleep, while Skor's draconic heritage protects him from ill-effect.

Skor uses the cloud for a guide to where his opponent is and makes an attack but he cannot seem to pinpoint the creature in order to hit it. (Failed Miss Chance from Concealment)

Talsia 



Spoiler



The last of the dessicated humans closes the gap between you and attempts to slam you,but once more your insight allows you to easily step aside



Status:
Lochan: 146/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) (Sleep)
Duncan: -10/238 (Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) (Dead,Z1)
Teppic: 188/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Sleep,Hidden From Undead,Power Surging (2 remain)) (15 Strength Damage, Strength 12 ) (Prone) (Sleep)
Skor 179/182 (Air Walk, Shield Other,Under Status,Hidden From Undead)
Talsia: 124/221 (Moment of Prescience, Magic Circle Against Evil,True Seeing) (7 Strength Damage)
Undead 1: B2
Undead 2: SL, B1,2
Undead 3: B2
Undead 4: SL, B1,1
Undead 5: B2
Kittanezer: B3

Initiative as of Round 3:
Teppic: 27 (Sleep)
Talsia: 23
Kittanezer: 21
Lochan 17  (Sleep)
Duncan: 16 (Dead)
Undead 1: 17
Skor: 15 
Undead 2: 8 
Undead 3: 8
Undead 4: 6 
Undead 5: 1


```
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEEL...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE....C...........................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEED...................................K...........SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEET...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEES...............................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSEEEE................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
  SSSSSSSS................................................SSSSSSSS        (This way lays Aeter)
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
    SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

S = Steep Sand Dunes
E = Lair Entrance
. = Sandy Terrain
L = Lochan
T = Teppic
C = Talsia (Cleric)
S = Skor
D = Duncan
K = Kittanezer
Each Symbol represents 1 five foot square.
```


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

Update Complete. 
Please do not read the spoiler text in this situation, although I do not normally mind (as long as you do not act on information you do not know), in this instance it contains critical information for the combat, at the conclusion of the combat you may read spoiler text not addressed to you. Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 17, 2004)

[ooc - Kalanyr is allowing me to make an ooc suggestion for the party.  Talsia delays until Skor's initiative.  Skor picks up Teppic and stands over Duncan.  Talsia moves in between Duncan/Skor and Lochan.  Then, in a display of love and harmony, everybody who can, joins hands, and everyone who can't . . .GETS GRABBED AS OUR CLERIC MIRACLES A TELEPORT OUT OF THERE!. . . have a nice day. . .]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 18, 2004)

Talsia sighs, retreat seems like the only viable option if she wishes for her companions to live.  She makes her way towards the center of the group, motioning for them to gather, "Pick up the dead and stay close to me.  Quickly!"  She yells as she prepares a prayer to her deity.

(OOC-Talsia will move as close to the group as she can, delaying after Skor, then defensively casts Miracle to teleport everyone back to the city-word of recall if that works otherwise mass teleport from magic of faerun if possible, using Luck if she rolls a 1 vs. a save vs. anything this round or on her concentration roll and then Moment of Prescience if she rolls 2 or 3 or 4 on her save vs. anything this round)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2004)

OOC: Sollir, thanks for saving us! ^_^ Just a minor thing though:  the SRD says "You must choose to use the moment of prescience before you make the roll it is to modify."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 18, 2004)

(OOC-whoops, well then Talsia will use it's AC bonus vs. one of the dragon's AoOs)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 18, 2004)

OOC - I really shouldn't intervene like this, but since you've missed it for several rounds in a row, check Talsia's concentration modifier its +24, for a minium of 25 on a concentration check, hence Talsia cannot fail to cast defensively a spell of 10th level or less unless someone has spellcasting harrier. Would you like to reassign your luck domain and moment of prescience in view of this ?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 19, 2004)

(OOC-ah, sure, Moment of Prescience changed as per previous post, and I'll use the luck domain power if I ever roll a 1 on a save vs. anything this round)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 20, 2004)

With an 'oomph' and a grumble Skor picks up anyone lying or lazying about and stands close to Talsia, looking out for the undead invisibles nearby.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 20, 2004)

Talsia 



Spoiler



steps away from her dessicated assailants who all take swings at her as she moves however none of them make contact. The dragon is similiarly unlucky with its attack, its bite failing to even make contact with Talsia. (Moment of Prescience expended)



Skor collects Teppic and Lochan and stands on top of Duncan. As Skor moves he feels something bite at him but manages to avoid the invisible maw.

As Talsia moves and touches Skor and begins her prayer, Kittanezer suddenly bursts into action, making a gesture which sends a waving of dispelling energy cascading into Talsia but Talsia manages to hold her prayer, and with a soft boom and a twisting of Reality. Everyone is transported to the temple of Aeter.

As you arrive Skor and Talsia witness Duncan's eyes open, the eyeballs have rotted within his face, leaving horrifying gaping pits as the creature that once was Duncan awakens again and struggles to its feet.

Status:
Lochan: 164/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) (Sleep)
Duncan: ?? (Under Status,Hidden From Undead)  (Undead)
Teppic: 188/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Sleep,Hidden From Undead,Power Surging (1 remain)) (15 Strength Damage, Strength 12 ) (Prone) (Sleep)
Skor 179/182 (Air Walk, Shield Other,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) Talsia: 148/221 (Magic Circle Against Evil,True Seeing) (7 Strength Damage)

Initiative as of Round 3:
Teppic: 27 (Sleep)
Lochan 17 (Sleep)
Duncan: 16 (Undead)
Skor: 15 
Talsia: 13


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 20, 2004)

The thing that once was Duncan wakes up and feels every part of his dead body scream in thirst, a hopeless thirst that can never be filled. He feels the retch of the living all around him, their sweat blissfully dripping from their skin, their hearts pumping rich and full blood... he needs it, it must be his!
With a movement that was once elegant and now is frightening he reaches for his sword and attacks the scaly one in front of him, whose blood is so cold, so fresh...

OOC: 



Spoiler



Full round attack, expertise 4. AC 45, +30/+25/+20/+15, damage 2d6+21


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 20, 2004)

Talsia sighs in frustration, _This is just like a nightmare that won't end._ She thinks.  When she has the opportunity to, she prays for Paradox's help in combat.

(Def. cast Righteous Might first round, next round def. cast Divine Power, round after that def. cast Divine Favor, then FRA on Duncan every round after that with my mace at +35/+30/+25/+20, if I can, Flank with Skor for an additional +2, dealing 1d6+15, using Luck domain to reroll a natural 1, Talsia would also have 51 bonus hp and DR 15/evil.  Interrupt sequence to def. cast Cure Critical Wounds on any living ally who drops below half hp.  Use Moment of Prescience to increase AC if reduced to 20 hp or less and Duncan is attacking me still before I have a chance to heal)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 21, 2004)

OOC - You already expended the Moment of Prescience on one of the Dragons AoO when you moved through its threatened area.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 21, 2004)

(OOC-my bad, just ignore that lil tidbit, then )


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2004)

In a reflex Skor tries to block the incoming attack, trying to catch the blade in his armoured gauntlet. He then unleashes a barrage of blows at his former companion, trying to kick him on his kneecaps and forcing him to stumble.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 21, 2004)

*zzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 22, 2004)

Skor's attemp to reflexively catch and block Duncan's attack is thwarted by Duncan failing to hit Skor with any of his blows, all going wide. 

Skor then retalliates launching a flurry of blows at the undead thing that was formely Duncan but he manages to catch Duncan only once with the panzerfist (18 damage, Threat (Negated by undead status)) and grabs hold of the thing that was Duncan pulling him into a grapple.

Talsia casts Righteous Might.

The thing that was formerly Duncan drops its weapon as Skor pulls in into a grapple and claws at the half-dragon with its now bony hands, one of the hands rakes into Skor and claws at his flesh, Skor feels the very moisture of his body being sucked out by the attack but he manages to resist (24 damage, made fort save to avoid Str Damage)

(Total: 12 damage to Skor, 12 damage to Talsia, 18 damage to Duncan) 


Status:
Lochan: 164/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Prone) (Sleep)
Duncan: 18 damage (Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Undead)
Teppic: 188/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Sleep,Hidden From Undead) (15 Strength Damage, Strength 0) (Prone) (Sleep)
Skor 167/182 (Air Walk, Shield Other,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) Talsia: 136/221 (Magic Circle Against Evil,True Seeing,Righteous Might) (7 Strength Damage)

Initiative as of Round 3:
Teppic: 27 (Sleep)
Lochan 17 (Sleep)
Duncan: 16 (Undead )
Skor: 15 
Talsia: 13

(Skor is up followed by Talsia casting Divine Power)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

With a grunt of effort Skor pins the undead thing that was formerly his companion, and then starts flailing away, headbutting,squeezing, elbowing and kneeing the unlife out of it.
"C'mon you basterds, wake up, you're missing all the fun here"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 26, 2004)

OOC - Sorry guys, at a friends for a LAN was expecting constant net access, which isn't avaiable I'll update when I can.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2004)

*zen snore*


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 7, 2004)

Skor gives a grunt of epic and pulls the undead thing into a pin, and then squeezes the unlife out of it even as he strikes it with his panzer fist (Duncant takes 71 damage). 

Talsia moves to wake up Teppic. Who surges and tries to tumble upright however he doesn't quiet manage it and makes his way to his feet more slowly but at least manages to do so.

The thing that was Duncan continues to try to escape Skor's hold but cannot do so.

Skor continues to squeeze the life out of the undead creature striking it once with his panzerfist as well but Skor is not so lucky this time and only inflicts 22 damage on the undead creature.

Talsia casts Restoration on Teppic restoring his strength, and Teppic moves to Skor and Duncan and swings at Duncan where he misses but manages to avoid anything worse happening (Nat 1, did not fumble). 

Unduncan manages to wriggle out of Skor's grip and flails at Skor with his hands however he does not manage to strike the half-dragon. 

Skor lunges at Duncan and manages to grab him again after bashing him with his panzerfist. (74 damage to Duncan). 

Talsia wakes up Lochan.

Teppic then strikes Duncan with his rapier and thing that was Duncan hacks and coughs something  that sounds almost like "So.......... Thirsty" as it slides once more into the embrace of death. 

Status:
Lochan: 164/164 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) 
Duncan: (Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Dead)
Teppic: 188/208 (Shield Othered,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) (Surging) 
Skor 167/182 (Air Walk, Shield Other,Under Status,Hidden From Undead) 
Talsia: 136/221 (Magic Circle Against Evil,True Seeing,Righteous Might) (7 Strength Damage)


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 7, 2004)

With a last kick at the now unmoving corpse of his former partymember, Skor gives a disgusted snort.

"When I go down, you'd better cut off my head. I don't wanna come back as one of these and kill you all. I say we rest and get back, then kick that dragon in the 'nads and shove his undead minions where the sun don't shine. Wich will be hard in the desert."
He looks at Talsia. "Do you know if he wanted to return to us whe he died? We haven't got much in the way of loot yet, but we might, you know, pass a hat around and see if we can afford to get him back in working order. Not out of compassion, offcourse, just so I can say I kicket his undead arse allover the place."

OOC : just a question : If I grapple and/or pin, don't I do automatic damage with all my unarmed attacks? This was just my impression from reading the rules, wich, I must admit, aren't very clear about that. Not that I'm complaining, it's just that I try to understand the difference in damage each round.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 7, 2004)

OOC - No it still requires opposed grapple checks to inflict damage (you tend to win these but Duncan is fairly close so the damage can be quiet erratic). Or I missed a feat you have that gives you the ability to do automatic damage. (Monsters that have done so have special abilities like Rend and Constrict or the feat Snatch, which allows automatic damage.)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 8, 2004)

Teppic looks down on the body that was Duncan and sighs heavily.  He brushes a large amount of sand off of his body, and cleans his blade before sheathing it.

"Reviving the dead was part of the deal initially made with the council.  His death will come out of his share of the reward, but we needen't worry about the funds at the moment.  We need to heal, and arrange for Duncan's life to be returned.  Then we need to prepare for hunting down the blue dragonling.  Then we can do some of the things Skor suggested."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 11, 2004)

"I can simply ressurect Duncan right now, if we can find a safe spot to do so.  He was an honorable man and died an unjust death, I would gladly forward him the precious gem and magic needed to restore his soul."

(OOC, Talsia, after hopefully finding a suitable spot to cast the ressurection, will burn a scroll of augury to check to see if casting the spell would only bring weal, and if it does, she will commence with a True Res spell on Duncan)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 11, 2004)

Teppic gestures around, for Talsia to take in the surroundings.

"We're back in the temple of Aeter, you won't find a much safer place than this now that Duncan has stopped moving.  However, we could probably use some privacy."

He will wake up Lochan and gesture for Skor to pick up Duncan's body.  Then, once everyone is assembled he will lead the way to his chambers.  He opens the door and gestures for Duncan to be lain upon the bed.

"Your spellcasting should not be disturbed in here."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 11, 2004)

After moving Duncan to Teppic's room, Talsia commences the ritual of ressurection. 10 minutes later she hurls the diamond into the air where coalesces into a pulsating dark-light and sinks into Duncan's body, knitting his rotting flesh and restoring his eyes, and Dunan awakens.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2004)

Duncan inhales sharply and starts coughing violently as if there's somethin in his throat that just wouldn't go away. When he calms down he spits in a corner and says only "Crap".
He stands up, adjusts his armor and sheathes his sword.
"Thank you, Talsia. And thank you too guys, I needed that. What day is this?"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 11, 2004)

Teppic clasps Duncan's forearm once he stands up.

"Welcome back to this world, swordsman.  It is still the same day. . . we were forced to retreat from the ambush.  We plan to recover, regroup and reequip ourselves in preparation for hunting down the dragon.  I presume you are still with us?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2004)

"Well it depends. Are you planning to make its demise the most painful thing ever heard of on this side of the sea? If so, I surely am with you. Take a note: if you ever wish to turn me into some kind of undead abomination, make sure I stay that way, or you're going to regret it. Oh, how you'll regret it. So what's the plan? How did we arrive here?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2004)

Lochan smiles at the cheerfulness of his now returned companion, his head still swimming slightly from the unnatural sleep, he maintains at least an outside calm.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2004)

"Hey Duncan, how does it feel to breath again? Next time, brush your teeth before you die, will ya? I can tell you it's no pleasure headbutting you when you're undead." He sniffs. "Hey, it had nothing to do with you being dead after all."

He playfully punches him on the shoulder. "Good to have you back my fellow. Now let's get geared up and shove that dragons's head up his arse, right?"

"Oh, yeah, if I die, cut off my head, because I'll kill you all if I'm turned into whatever it was you were"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2004)

"Why waiting for you to die for that? Nah, we'd better keep this handy hammer around should we find some coconuts."
He grins at his draconic companion, returning the punch.
"I'm all for kicking that bitch's arse, but how do we go there? We got to jog another time through the desert? And have we got any way to keep us awake and kickin' this time?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

"Indeed, the inside of my eyelids was less than appealing to look at in battle," Lochan says with an uncharacteristic humor.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 16, 2004)

Teppic does a quick mental inventory of his equipment, but comes up short.

"I do not have anything that would help, but perhaps our priestess knows some magic to protect us against the gas.  I could see if the temple has anything that we might be able to borrow as well, but their are no guarentees and I am a bit short of funds to be purchasing anything that powerful."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 20, 2004)

OOC - Err *poke* ? Sollir ?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 22, 2004)

"Coconuts? You'd better use it to crack rocks or you'll never stop wondering wich of the two makes that hollow sound. So what's next? A night of ale and whores and we meet again here at sunrise or what? Or do we try to find a priest or mage to cast see invisible on us or find some scrolls or something, and then go on to a night of ale and whores?"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 22, 2004)

Teppic gives Skor a curious look.

"Well we can certainly tell where your interests lie. . . nevermind.  I'm going to go in search of some assistance.  . . .Try not to get yourselves into too much trouble."

[ooc - Teppic leaves his chambers and goes in search of someone to talk to.  Higher end priests to discuss the "sleep" effect and possible causes/solutions.  His superiors to see about getting stuff with which to solve said problem. . . and anyone else who owes him a favor  ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2004)

OOC - Trying to gather an army ? Could you be a little more specific who you're looking for, I'll make a brief list of options, if you have a better idea post that and I'll go with it too. 

Higher End Priests
Head Librarian (Available) (15th level)
The Raiser (Likely to take a day) (17th level)
You could also petition an audience with one of the Wakeful Dead although this is likely to take at least a day to a week. (Levels vary from 9th to 23rd)

Superiors
Pharaoh (Tomorrow to a week depending on how much you pushed) (Likely to have some useful equipmentm the Pharaoh's treasure hoarde is vast.)
High Priest (Could probably get an audience today if you wanted it) (21st level)
Guard Captain (Today or Tomorrow) (17th level)

Others
Teppic could attempt to contact his brother (13th level).
Or request help from fellow members of his order, since he's the second highest ranking member. (Again levels vary as do classes.)
Teppic might also be able to call on some of his contacts in seedier areas of the city, that he's made over the years of tracking down the big fish. (Mostly low level but good for acquiring information and *cough*hard to acquire*cough* items *cough*of dubious legality*cough*.)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2004)

Lochan's gaze slides smoothly from Teppic to Skor as he departs, the half-dragon's crass manner meriting no more than a slight narrowing of the eyes.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 25, 2004)

Teppic heads out of his chambers and to the temple's library.  He grabs the closest librarian and requests an audience with the head librarian as soon as possible.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 26, 2004)

The librarian nods and skurries off. Teppic soon finds himself escorted into the head librarian's office. Tavic the head librarian nods at you as you enter his office. 

"Greetings Harrier, how may I be of assistance ? "


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2004)

Teppic returns the librarian's greetings and bows slightly.

"Good day to you, Master Tavic.  I am in the middle of executing a very difficult case and have come to you in hopes of gaining knowledge to aid me.  Sufice to say that powerful, mystic forces are loose in the deserts, and it falls to myself and some companions to combat them.  My target is a young blue dragon that seems to have disposed of two elder bronze dragons, including their bodies.  It was also able to handily deal with my friends and I, sending many of us into a deep slumber seemingly at will.  If we are to defeat this threat to Aeter, I could use any help you could offer in determining the method by which the blue so handily incapacitated us and any defences we might mount against such tactics, given the resources available to me."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 29, 2004)

Tavic nods and sits in thought for a minute before he gets up and heads out to the library returning soon after with a book. 

"Yes, as I thought I remembered, the bronze dragons can breathe a cone of sleep. I am unsure precisely what you might use, but anything to strengthen your will, or to make you immune to magical sleep would seem to be the only methods, that would be effective. "


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2004)

*Skor, halfdragon barbarian monk.*

Grinning from ear to ear at the cold and/or disgusted looks he's getting Skor bows deeply at the group of fellow adventurers. "Lady, and fine gentlemen. I can see that my form of entertainment is a little too base for your finer tastes. However, should you find yourself able to lower your high standards a little, you're more then welcome to join me as I unwind from almost getting killed, seeing one of my comrades in arms getting killed and then having to kill him again whilst the rest of you was taking a nap. So I greet thee farewell, and should you have need of me, just follow the noise downtown. I'll be here again in fighting condition at dawn tomorrow."

With that he departs for the night. Those wishing to join him are welcomed with a slap on the back and a friendly "We'll show these sons of camels who's the nastiest man in town." His plan is fairly simple : get out and have a good time, since tomorrow we can all be dead. He acts the dumb drunk barbarian cliche, while staying reasonably sober, accidentally knocking over his drink in a few bars, and getting "more drunk" when he switches from bar to bar, trying to see if someone takes the bait. When no trouble is forthcoming he'll seek out some ladies of negotiable virtue in a better-classed establishment and will give orders to be awakened just before dawn by the servants.

OOC: if anyone has any problems with the way I play the uncouth barbarian, let me know and I'll tone down a little.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 29, 2004)

Teppic nods along with the librarian's statement.

"So, she's controlling the bronze dragons in some way. . . either alive, or dead. . . so my options are to resist the effect or break the control and hope that the bronzes come out on my side.  Well, thank you for your quick response."

Teppic bows once more and leaves the library at the end of the conversation.

[ooc - if Sollir shows up ever, he might try consulting with Talsia for a short while here.   I'm at a bit of a loss as to where to go from here.  Who is the highest ranking Harrier?  You mention I'm #2, is the guard captain #1, or seperate.  Who knows about my mission already, i.e. the original quest for the sword?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC- 
The guard captain is seperate, he's just the highest legal authority.
The first harrier ,Selac, is currently absent he went into the desert in pursuit of a heretical priest before you left Aeter.
The high priest sent you on the mission for the pharoah, as far as Teppic is aware they are the only ones who know, it is possible that the Wakeful Dead and the Raiser know, they seem to have uncanny knowledge of much that goes on in Aeter, apart from that the only people who should know are those Teppic told before he left.  

However Teppic suspects the priests who advise the pharoah and a few of the higher ranked nobles likewise would know also, the former from giving advise on who to send and the latter from court life being what court life is.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 2, 2004)

Teppic decides that since he lacks any other clear plan, he will go discuss the status of his mission with the High Priest and see if he could gain any assistance from the cleric as well.

He sets forth to the High Priest's office and requests an audience from whatever functionary manages such things.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 2, 2004)

Duncan looks at his companions, then at Skor , then again at his companions and he says: "Excuse me, but I'll have to go watch over him. I have this feeling that if we simply let him go, this city will lose many able men, and next year there will be a curious lot of silver haired kids. Let's meet here next morning."

When he's alone with Skor he explode in a chuckle "I hope they fell for that. I really need to feel fully alive again, my friend. Let's see if the Brown Warrior has lost his touch with ale and the fair maidens that bring it at our table!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 2, 2004)

OOC-Er, sorry for my absence.  Does Talsia know of any temples of Paradox in the city (unlikely?) or any place where she could summon an outsider away from people/safely?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

"I shall be waiting at the edge of the sands if any have need of me."  Lochan then walks off to the edge of the city, laying out a small reed mat, he'll sit in a lotus position and tune himself to the world around him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 7, 2004)

(Sorry for the lack of posts, I have exams, which means I don't have time to do the fairly long DM posts, things should be back to normal in a couple of weeks, I'l try and squeeze in some upates in between)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

*OOC:*


Cool, good to know you are still kicking though


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 13, 2004)

After much diplomatic wriggling by the High Priests assistant,  Teppic manages to get himself escorted into the presence of the High Priest.

Duncan and Skor pass the night as they intended and are awoken the next morning. 


OOC - Talsia does not.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 14, 2004)

Teppic stands at attention in front of the High Priest and gives a summary of the state of the mission so far.  He describes his companions, the encounter on the boat, the changed guard and the investigation that followed and finishes up with the encounters in the desert, and the party's defeat at the hands of the small blue dragon.  As a final side note, he states the results of his research so far.

"So, as I find myself unable to discharge my mission in a reliable and timely manner, I find myself forced to return to ask for additional resources in dealing with this new threat to Aeter."


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2004)

As Duncan comes down the stairs of the inn were they spent the night, he sees the half-dragon making short script of the lavish breakfast that's laid out on the table. A bleary-eyed servant stands at his side, pouring a cup of hot coffee.
"Good morning, Dunc," says Skor, waving at him with a chicken leg. "Time for a quick snack, that is, if your stomach is up to it. and then were off, to see what a dragon's entrails look like."
He looks remarkably well rested for someone that only a few hours before was thoroughly drunk.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 15, 2004)

The high priests listens to Teppic's tale with interest. And sits deep in thought before looking Teppic in the eye

"This is most unpleasant. What resources do you require ? For the sake of Aeter, we must act. "


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2004)

Skor and Duncan enjoy a pleasant walk through the waking city, stopping for a hot coffee on the way. In front of the temple, at sunup, skor halts, waiting for his companions. He starts a series of stretching excercises, warming up as for a prize-fight, showing off his muscles at the young women that pass, making rude comments in his native tongue, his tone of voice leaving nothing to the imagination. He appears to be enjoying himself immensely, and snorts with laughter when one of the men hastily pulls his sister or wife away.

"Aaah, Duncan, being considered a rude and uncultured barbarian is immensely funny. They think they got me all figured out. If I were to go up to the tower and piss on the people below, they'd accept it as standard behaviour. I never tire from testing just how far I can go. And just how easily insulted they get. Hilarious. Just by saying hello to someone they think I'm trying to sleep with their sheep or whatever. Tell you what, just try it in the next town. Put on some 'barbarian' clothing. You'd look great in a helm with horns on'em. Make some remarks about your 'horny helmet' and then laugh in a rude way. Our companions will think you're completely mad. It'll put 'em on the wrong foot entirely. The hard bit is not to laugh out loud." he jokingly suggests.

[OOC : How's the exams going, Kalanyr?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2004)

OOC - Exams are over. Mother is making it difficult for me to get online now, *sigh* I can't wind. Expect an update tonight, if anyone posts anything I can respond to.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 25, 2004)

[ooc - with the change in decision on the status of the sleep attack re: gassiness, has Teppic's information changed?]

"Anything to protect myself and my allies against the affects of the dragons' sleep breath would be a great assistance.  Effects to allow us to see our foes, either by letting us see the invisible or by making them no longer invisible.  Those seem like the two most critical areas in which we failed when we faced this enemy."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2004)

(Teppic would have been made aware of the efficiacy of a necklace of adaption)

"Hmmm, there are five of you. I believe we have two necklaces of adaption, and we can supply a wand of invisibility purge. I believe the Pharaoh has several magical amulets in his possession, though whether any are currently available I do not know. I could expediate an audience with the pharoah if you believe it would be useful."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 25, 2004)

Teppic nods at the priest's words.

"All of those would be most useful.  Speaking with the Pharoah could be useful as well, but I would not wish to waste his time.  Perhaps you could brief him on the situation and he could grant me an audience or not as he deems appropriate."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 6, 2004)

[you allright, Kalanyr?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 7, 2004)

OOC- At home for holidays mum killeth my net time. Will try and prepare an update for tomorrow and I'll post it in one hit.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 7, 2004)

[Sorry for my long absence. My life is a bit complicated right now.]

Duncan laughs heartily at Skor's remarks.
"Well, Skor, where I come from they already spin so many yarns about me that I'm no sure it would be a great idea. Once I stopped to a newly founded village into a valley, and people were eager to tell me that the valley was created by the falling body of a giant that was slain by the Brown Warrior. Try not to laugh hard at that! Usually I try to keep a lower profile. Not all who look for me are needy or friends."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

Om.... *the universal sound of bump*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Sadly due to real life issues beyond my control (aka my mother), I need to postpone continuing this to late February, when I'll be back at Uni and in control of my own life again. I'll attempt to sneak in some updates but I've had remarkably limited success on that front so far.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 9, 2005)

Control issues! Or well, that just really sucks.  I don't think I'll disappear by february, so I'll be waiting for this fun game to start back up.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 9, 2005)

you'll have to try harder if you want to get rid of me


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 16, 2005)

The High Priest nods

"Very well, Teppic. Return tomorrow and I will see what I can arrange. "

When Teppic returns the next day the priest annoucnes he has 5 necklaces of adaption, and 1 wand of invisibility purge, however 3 of the necklaces are on loan from the Pharaoh who wants 3 items of equal value (27,000 GP total, or 9000/amulet)  as guarantee on his valuable property.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2005)

Teppic briefly confers with his colleagues as to their desires for the amulets to protect against the affect that had them napping during the last encounter with the dragon.

"Which of you desires one of these?  How many do we need all told?"



[ooc - I think Skor's immune, and I don't know if our Cleric is willing to give up a periapt of wisdom +6 for the ability to stay awake.  I've got my own amulet that I can leave as deposit since I won't be wearing anyways.  That convers two amulets giving us four total]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

"I could use one, but I do not know what would be a good exchange," Lochan says looking to his companions.









*OOC:*


Yay glad to be back.  Btw, how many are there of us anyways?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2005)

[ooc - assuming everyone returns there are 5, and I think Kal has recruited another, but he's none of Teppic's concern at this point.  Thus, unless it turns out that Skor does need a necklace, we should be covered with the temple's two and the two covered by my amulet of natural armor.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2005)

"I'm confident that my current amulet will suffice, so you can return one of them back to the pharaoh if you like."  Talsia says, "We'll make that whelp-dragon pay when we return."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2005)

With the patience of a man who hasn't anything better to do at the moment, Skor waits on the town square for his companions at dawn. His curious gaze wander over the different market stalls that are now just opening, and he tries out different kinds of fresh food, sampling the local delicacies unemcumbered by prejudice about what kinds of animal (or what parts) should be edible or not.


(from what I recall Duncan and Skor went out a gamblin', drinkin' and womanisin' the night away and were supposed to meet up with the boring rest of the group on dawn of the next day ;°P )

OOC damn, just as we start again I'm leaving on a week's holiday with the wife and kiddie. Feel free to get my character killed, as long as it is with style.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2005)

Duncan's spirit flies quite high in the morning. It's been a sweet night, the sunshine brings him newfound luck, he has got some foes to fight, and he's alive to enjoy the life. He hurries that greedy reptile of Skor along as he makes for his third and and fourth breakfast, and he meets at the temple with the others. After being told about the amulets, he gladly accepts one, stuffing the talisman of bone he wore around his neck in his backpack.

"So, are we to walk back to where we were, or you can carry us all, Talsia? I'm eager to resume our quest."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 17, 2005)

As you prepare to leave a cleric walks up to Teppic. 

He bows to Teppic.

"Excuse me, Lord Harrier. May I have a moment of your time ? I believe I have information you would find useful. The dead have told me something interesting with regard to your mission. "

Teppic recognises the man as the assistant Raiser of the Dead, Levic.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 17, 2005)

Teppic gives the cleric an intrigued look and then nods a begs a moment of time.  He reaches up and removes an amulet from under his shirt and places it on the table for return to the pharoah as he replaces it with one of the new necklaces.  He leans in close to his companions and whispers to them.

"I need a moment to speak with this man, I shall return shortly.  Talsia, do not forget the wand.  I have no wish to fight what I cannot see."

So saying, he returns to Levic and draws him aside a small distance.

"I thank you for your timely assistance.  Please, tell me what you have learned."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 18, 2005)

" I have learnt of a meeting place of a group of cultists, who apparently had something to do with the Horror that assaulted your group outside our temple. I can lead you to the meeting place if you so desire or give you directions to it.  "

Teppic gets the feeling that Levic is not being entirely truthful.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2005)

Teppic searches the eyes of this cleric, wondering what exactly is going on.  Was this a trap, designed to lure them into the hands of this cult?  Or was Levic simply trying to protect the true source of his information?  It seems strange that he would offer to escort them to a place that he shouldn't know.  Teppic nods thoughtfully at the information and pretends to be considering it.

"Tell me, Levic.  Do you know anything of this cult, other than the location of their meeting place, that is?"


[ooc - bluff +19, sense motive +20]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 21, 2005)

"Yes, Lord Harrier, I also know the pass codes you need to obtain entrance, as well as a few other things. "

OOC - Teppic still has the feeling that Levic is not being entirely truthful.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2005)

Teppic continues prying information out of the cleric.

"And all of this was revealed to you by the dead . . .?"

"Yes."

"Have you heard anything about this cult before now?  I would like to know everything I can about who we might be dealing with, and any further information you can give me would be most appreciated."

"No, I know nothing else of this cult, are you trying to imply something ? "


Teppic looks Levic directly in the eyes.  

"What is there for me to imply?  I'm merely trying to learn everything I can before I wander into the lair of some unknown cult.  You wouldn't want me to walk into a trap, would you?"

"Of course not my lord Harrier. You are a valuable servant to the temple. Your demise would not benefit us. "


Teppic nods in responce to the compliment payed to him by Levic's last comment and pauses as if thinking.  

"Levic, how exactly do the dead communicate with you?  Do they simply speak with you, or do they share an image of what you need to see, or is it some other method entirely?"

"Frequently they speak with me, sometimes I initiate conversations with corpses by means of my magic. Only the Raiser himself communicates spontaneously with those who are truly with Aeter. "

"So, was this information retrieved from a new body?"

"No, one of the ancient dead has spoken to me."

"And he, she. . .it asked you to pass on the warning about this cult, and gave you directions to their meeting place?"

"Yes. "

"Well, my thanks for your timely assistance, if you will bide a moment I will confer with my associates and then you can escort us to the meetingplace."


Teppic makes his way back to the others and draws them aside, whispering to the group.

"The assistant raiser has informed me that the dead have informed him of the meeting place of a cult that may be involved in our investigations.  He has volunteered to escort us to the meeting place that he says was revealed to him."

In Terran: "



Spoiler



He's hiding something Duncan, but I don't know what.  Inform the others to be on their guard if we decide to visit this cult.


"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 22, 2005)

The brown warrior nods to Teppic, trying hard not to look at Levic.
_Gee, is there someone who doesn't lie in this country?_

"As much as I'd like to go kick that dragon where the sun doesn't shine, we may get some useful info in that place. I say we follow the priest and see what we find out."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 23, 2005)

As the party follows this strange priest that talks with the dead but not with the living, Duncan approaches each one of them except Teppic, and repeats what the guide has told him about the priest. He also tells them to look at Teppic and snicker, as if they were passing a joke on him. He's quite eager to discover something about this cult. Violence or the killing of childern enrages him to no end.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

Teppic marches through the streets after Levic, glancing over his shoulders every so often at the others.  He sees Duncan whispering to them and then they all point and laugh.  It's obviously a simple cover rouse, but it still annoys him.  He turns his back and continues walking, his cheeks flushed with irritation.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 24, 2005)

Levic leads you to an alleyway by an old stone building, once some kind of meeting hall by the appearance of it. 

" That is the place  Lord Harrier. How do you wish to approach it ?  " He informs Teppic pointing at the meeting hall.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 24, 2005)

Teppic nods and looks at the building.

"Perhaps I had best go look it over.  Perhaps you should wait here with the others while I do so."

[ooc - Teppic will look over the building, scouting around the edges, looking for exits.  Perhaps checking for people on rooftops.  To the best of his ability he will attempt to remain concealed from the view of the building he is looking at.]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 24, 2005)

"Very well. As he scouts forward, let's have a little strategy. Lochan and Talsia, you will stay in the middle, ready to cover our backs. Teppic and me will stay at the front, hopefully our guide will save us bad surprises, otherwise I'll take the brunt of them. Levic, Skor, you'll stay at the back. Skor I trust you to stay alert and prevent _anything_ from sneaking up on us."
Duncan gives the half dragon a meaningful look, hoping he understands his role is to eventually deal with Levic too.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 24, 2005)

Having survived his scouting trip, Teppic makes his way back to the others and briefs them on what he found.  He crouches down and sketches the building in the dirt with a knife.  He emphasizes his statements by pointing out the relevant locations on his sketch.

"One enterance here at the front of the building.  No other doorways that I could see.  Several windows along the front and sides of the buildings, they look boarded up and are about 20' off the ground.  I get the feeling this was some form of old temple, large double doors and high windows for letting light into a room with a high, vaulted ceiling.  There's been a fair amount of foot traffic within the last couple of days and some people have arrived here just earlier today."

As he has been speaking he lets his gaze drift from person to person in the group, locking eyes with each one in turn, but he proceeds with this pattern in an order that leaves him watching Levic as he reveals this last piece of information.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 24, 2005)

Levic looks indifferent but Teppic notices that he seems somewhat nervous.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 24, 2005)

"The tracks go out as well, or those people are still within?"
"Just towards as far as I can tell"
"Then let's go in. But be careful. This is no guided tour."
The brown warrior walks towards the huge doors, and waits for Teppic to tell him it's safe to go.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 24, 2005)

Teppic looks over the doorway, looking for any signs of traps.  After a short while he turns back to the others.

"It doesn't seemed to be trapped, but I think I can hear something back there.  People in armor most likely, a fair number of them too."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 24, 2005)

"Let's get the party started." Duncan slowly pulls the door until it's two inches apart.
Suddenly his nostrils are assaulted by a smell usually associated with a funeral house, it smells like vinegar, or formaldahyde.
"I stand corrected. We're a little late for the party." Duncan says, curling his nose.
He opens the door wide enough for them to pass one at a time, and, after a moment of hesitation, walks in first.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 24, 2005)

As Duncan enters the building the first thing he sees are a hail of arrows heading towards him, however most of them are deflected or easily dodged with his strange insishgt, others bounce of his shield and armour and some just go wide,  however 2 do strike him, and as the arrows strike him Duncan feels his body go cold from a bone numbing chill.

(20 arrows, against Duncan's flatfooted AC, 2 hits, 15 damage from arrows and 11 from cold).

As Duncan opens the door Levic mutters an arcane word and vanishes.

As Duncan adjusts to the light he can see that 5' from where he's standing there are archways into two side halls, each 10' wide, and another 10' back from that a line of 10 blank eyed flesh covered creatures stand ready, with longswords drawn, each clad in glittering, finely made plate, behind them another row of these creatures stand, also ready, and hehind both these defensive lines stands two rows of skeletal creatures armed with bows, each clad in glittering breastplates, with a scimitar hanging from their belts.  Beyond that the light provided by the semi open door is insuffient for Duncan to see by.

(The rows of creatures fully occupy the 50' wide hall at that point.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 24, 2005)

Duncan rips away the two arrows that hit him, frowning. He was used to be more resistant than that... then he remember he forwent his bone talisman for the frilly necklace the temple gave him, and curses that liar of a dragon some more, breaking the arrows in his fist.
When he looks at the skeletal warriors, he does it with the look by which the Brown Warrior is feared. He draws his claymore, his lucky star shining bright in the room, and he slowly walks toward them.
"Pay attention entering, it's hailing wood." he tells his mates.
He stops ten feet from the dead swordsmen and with a gesture he invites them to attack, while he disposes himself to defense.


OOC: I wait for them to step forward and attack, going full defense this round (+6 to AC) and full expertise the next one (+5 to AC, -5 to attacks)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 24, 2005)

*AC 35 (20% miss chance), HP 208/208*

Watching the arrows sweep out of the building, Teppic steps forward and sweeps his cloak away from his side as his hands blur, peeling daggers from their holder and gifting the undead with an answering hail of steel.

[ooc - Initiative +11, 

take a 5ft step forward, the full attack with rapid shot using throwing daggers at the nearest skeleton warrior.  I'm assuming one range increment out (15-20 ft away).

+19/+19/+14/+9 attack, 1d4+4 dmg, 19-20/x2, piercing/slashing]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 24, 2005)

*Lochan (AC 34, 164/164hp)*

Lochan pulls down a blindfold over his eyes entering him into the world as being felt, not seen. He unslings and strings his bow in a single smooth motion, an arrow sliding onto the grip. If he can sense Levic, he'll start raining fury upon the traitor, otherwise he'll start firing into the ranks of the warriors.









*OOC:*


Initiative +8
Slip on Blindfold of True Darkness (grants blindsight 60 ft. radius)
Shudder, Rapid Shot: +32/+32/+27/+22/+17 ranged (1d10+11+1d6^, critical 19-20/x3)
Liliandel's Flurry Arrows: +30/+30/+25/+20/+15 ranged (1d10+10, critical 19-20/x3)

^ each arrow continues in a straight line beyond the original target, targets in that path are attacked using the same attack role as the original target; these additional targets receive a +4 ac bonus for each previous target in the path; when an exit wound hits an object it stops. Also targets that are hit are affected as if by a gust of wind spell. Arrows from this bow are not affected by the effects of weather or similar effects that would impinge their flight including a wind wall.
*All arrows are force effects


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 25, 2005)

OOC - autopiloting Talsia due to lack of post, Licht told me Skor's actions.

Duncan moves forward finishing 10' away from the line of flesh covered, full plate wearing soldiers.  

Talsia then steps through the doorway, and moves an additional 5' so as not to block anyone elses entry and raises her holy symbol, invoking the power of Paradox, she is answered with 4 of the plate mail clad soldiers exploding in bursts of negative energy, the waves of negative energy produced only just miss Duncan and have no effect on the other creatures in the line. (4 ten foot spreads). Talsia notes an unusual resistance to her turning attemps, as if a great power reinforces the strength of these undead.   (Turning Check:  3, Max HD turned: 15 Damage 2d6+23, 28 HD of undead turned)

Teppic then steps into the gap in the doorway and throws his daggers (I presume at the archers which means a -2 penalty for being 1 range category away) ), Teppic throws his daggers in a flurry of steel, and 2 strike home on one of the skeletal archers, however they bounce off the archers bones without doing much damage. (22,28 (hit 8 damage reduced to 3 by DR),29 (hit 6 damage reduced  to 1 by DR) ,14. Total Damage:  4).  

Lochan dons his blindfold (standard action) and delays his move action since Teppic blocks the door.

Skor moves to the door and pushes it open, ending his turn so he and Teppic are blocking the now 10' wide opening.  (OOC - note if the other door is opened there's another 10' of space.)

In an uncanny synchronisation the plate armoured corpses step forward 10' in almost perfect unison, moving with an unnatural speed,  and close the gap created by the fall of their comrades. Leaving a 20'  gap on the right hand side of the line. 3 of the undead line up in front of Duncan and two move to cover his left side and rear-left flank, the one remaining undead soldier moves into position on Duncan's right side. From this close Duncan can see the intelligence burning in the eyes of these creatures.  And then almost in unison they raise their longswords and strike at Duncan, who easily manages to dodge or block all but one attack which hits home hard again Duncan feels the bone numbing chill of the grave.
(2 hits at +8, missed, 4 hits at +10 (flanking bonus), 1 hit (natural 20), Confirmed (natural 20), 21 slashing damage, 1 cold damage. 

The skeletal archers also move forward ten feet keeping to their formation and in response to Talsia's invocation of divine power they raise their bows and take aim at the cleric. Unleashing a hail of arrows, however Talsia's armor, and unnatural insight, save her from all but one arrow and her mantle of faith wards off most of the damage from that.
(2 attacks at +11, 8 attacks at +13, 2 attacks at +10, 8 attacks at +12, 1 hit (natural 20), failed to confirm. 6 damage reduced to 1, and 6 cold damage)) 

Initiative:

Duncan 21 (36 slashing damage 12 cold damage)
Talsia 20  (1 piercing damage, 6 cold damage)
Teppic 18 
Lochan 17 
Skor 12
16 Shields (All delay to the lowest initiative which was) 6 
20 Archers (All delay until after the shields) 6 (One archer has 4 hp of damage)

OOC - 24 hours from now is the next update.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 25, 2005)

*AC 35 (20% miss chance), HP 208/208*

Teppic's blade appears in his hand in a flash as the lord harrier darts forward, ducking under and around the sword creature at Duncan's back.  The blade flashes once, stabbing at the undead warrior.

[ooc - quickdraw rapier, then tumble (+21) to flank the nearest sword zombie with Duncan and single attack.

Attack +31, 3d6+10 dmg, 15-20/x2, piercing)]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 25, 2005)

*OOC:*


I guess that means no Levic eh?


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 25, 2005)

OOC - You can't sense anything in the area, except the skeletons and zombies.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 25, 2005)

Duncan grunts.
_A lucky hit. That was bound to happen, with their numbers. But I'm no scavenger, guys, I'm the Brown Warrior. Let's see how you deal with my starmetal._
His long heavy sword begins to dance in the air, as he swings it with surprising finesse at the dead warriors in front of him.

OOC: I drop the expertise. Normal FRA this round. Maybe power attack the next one.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 26, 2005)

*Talsia*

"I tire of this."  Talsia exclaims as she follows with a powerful prayer to Paradox, calling for fire.

(OOC-Firestorm targeting all the archers, and all the shield-skeletons in the back row except for the one directly infront of Duncan, as well as all the other empty spaces in the room that I can, starting from the back to the front, that doesn't catch Talsia or her party in it, Ref DC 27, 17d6 fire damage.  Edit-I'll not target the two on the side of the one in the backrow directly ifnront of Duncan either if he is under half hp by the time Talsia acts-doubtfully)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 26, 2005)

OOC - Duncan's next round actions are from Licht in chat as are Skors (while DocZombie continues to be away).

Duncan wields his sword in a blinding flash of starmetal, he cuts down two zombies, who explode in a cloud of negative energy but he nimbly dodges the explosions and manages to wound a third of the strangely intelligent zombie creatures. 

Talsia steps forward and with her prayer to Paradox, all 20 skeletal archers die a fiery demise as do 9 of the zombies. Each of them explodes in a burst of negative energy, and the unleashed cloud of negative energy restores vitality to the zombie Duncan wounded. 

Teppic moves into the building to flank one of the zombies with Duncan, and skewers it with his undead bane rapier. But the creature does not fall.

Lochan then steps into the gap in the doorway left by Teppic and unleashes a hail of arrows, cutting down three zombies in a hail of force and normal areas. Again each one explodes. From Lochan's new position (Ferrix) 



Spoiler



Lochan can percieve a mummy lurking in the shadows. Towards the end of his blindsight range



Skor then moves in with the speed only rigorous training of the body can achieve and hits one of the two remaing zombies, and moves to grapple it, but even as he does so it explodes in a burst of negative energy from his previous attack, but Skor manages to roll away from the explosion and is unharmed.

The remaining zombie flees backwards 25' and 20' to the left, but Duncan charges it and cuts it down in a singly mighty but inaccurate swipe (power attack -7).  Duncan nimble dodges the explosion of negative energy this produces, and with finely honed sense he whirls to block a bandaged and withered fist that bursts from the shadows to attack him. After this attack, the bandage clad undead has fully emerged from its hiding place.


```
U    
 D  
   
   
   
    S
   
  
 T   C
   L

Relative positions only. C is Cleric/Talsia, Lochan is standing in the doorway. U is the Undead. The other letters should be intuitively obvious.
```


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 27, 2005)

The creature looks like a withered and dessicated corpse, its features concealed beneath funereal robes and wrappings. Despite the corpses withered look, the full-plate armour it wears is well-kept, but ancient of make and around its neck hangs an ancient medallion in the shape of a miniaturized bastard sword. In one hand it holds a shield and in the other it has foregone any weapon. Despite its horrific appearance, the creatures movements speak of both an immense strength and a profound sense of duty, that makes you feel the black-fingers of despair grasp your hearts for interfering with its task. However you are all successfully able to shake off the feeling of despair.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 27, 2005)

"Ehmm, very well, if anyone can see a reason for me not to hack this...thing to pieces, speak now, or forever hold your peace."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 27, 2005)

Teppic scowls at the creature that has appeared.  Even as he steps forward to engage it, he berates the brown warrior.

"What?  You fool, you don't exchange pleasantries with the dead!  You send them back to Aeter for justice!"

[ooc - move up to engage the creature next to Duncan.
Attack +29, 3d6+10 dmg, 15-20/x2, piercing)]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 27, 2005)

"Oh, I'm the fool here, Great Lord Desert Fox? Then how come it's wearing your same symbol, and your priest tht dragged us here is nowhere to be seen? Go on, skewer it on that toothpick of yours! Only don't come crying to me when they'll kick your sorry butt out of your temple! I'm out of this."
Duncan sheathes his sword, the starry light suddenly going out, and crosses his arms.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 28, 2005)

The creature stands watching the discussion, and reacts only as Teppic attacks it, by moving to block it but Teppic drives his rapier past its guard, only to bounce of its tough skin. (36, Miss). The creature responds by driving a powerful fist at Teppic which pounds into him doing massive damage but strangely not lethal, however the bone chilling cold surrounding the punch is not so pleasant. (28 non-lethal damage, 6 cold damage).   

The creature groans 
"I do not wish to attack you but I am compelled to do so. I can say no more. "



Spoiler



10


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

"Perhaps, Levic compels this noble creature," Lochan says striding forward, taking in as much as possible with his blindsight.  You are surprised at the ease with which he moves with the blindfold covering his eyes.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 28, 2005)

"*Uhm, guys? What's it gonna be? Can anyone see where that traiter has gone off to, or shall we just return this undead thing to it's ancestors*?" Skor says, while scanning the area for _something_ to indicate where the invisible traitor went.
"*Say, oh dead one, were is your master*?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 1, 2005)

Teppic backs away five feet, but keeps his sword out and in front of him.  He gets a vaguelly disgusted look on his face.  He's never had to speak with the undead before, and the idea is extremely unsettling.  He questions the creature, his revulsion evident in his tone.

"What are you?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 11, 2005)

As Lochan moves forward he detects Levics presence for a fraction of a second before Lochan, hears a voice chanting and he finds his supernatural sense gone and himself unable to see.  

Everyone else hears the voice chanting coming from somewhere in the back reaches of the hall you are in. 

This time the creature lashes out at Teppic again delivering another powerful but non-lethal punch accompanied by the same bone-chilling cold.  (26 non-lethal damage and 3 cold damage). 

"I am one of those who agreed to remain here to protect Aeter's earthly holdings, to guard his templtes and serve his priests. In life I was a warrior guardian of the temple, in death I continue my duty. "


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 11, 2005)

Pulling his blindfold off, Lochan uses his exceptional senses to get a better idea of where the voice came from, his bow tensed.  "It's Levic."









*OOC:*


Listen +22, Spot +22; Damn object targetted dispel magic


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Skor grins at hearing the enchanting, and does a short sprint towards the end of the hall.

OOC he moves within range of his breath weapon and readies an action for when he hears the enemy prepare to cast a spell. He'll use his cone of breath to try and hit the spellcaster.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 19, 2005)

"Then, loyal guardian, I feel that we should be allies, and not enemies, for Lord Teppic here is ain the Temple's service, and that mad priest, can't be one of the priests you're bound to serve, because he surely hasn't got Aeter's best interests at heart. Let us retrieve him and we'll be out of here with our excuses."

Duncan unsheathes his lucky star with a fluid movement, and walks after Skor swinging it in slow, wide arches before him, his trained battle senses trying to locate the invisible cleric.

"Come on, Levic, show yourself. I only wish to talk. What can a dumb stranger incapable of any magic do to a true servant of god?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 21, 2005)

Teppic seems stunned at the creature's claim to be in Aeter's service, especially as it continues to attack him.  However, his companions seem bent on dealing with the traitor first.  Keeping his sword between himself and the undead, Teppic calls out to the others.

"Whatever you're planning, I suggest you do it quickly."

[ooc - full defence, AC 41 (38, -3 no natural, +6 full defence)]


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 16, 2005)

OOC -

Hello all, 
            I'm basically here to give you all my grovelling apologies for letting this game hang for so long. I got snowed under between the travel I had to do for the Easter Holidays and various assessment,  however despite this I should have at least taken the time to let you know what was going on.  

Now to the actually point of this, if you're still around and you want to continue this game, please post and I'll make it my priority to move this along now that my assessement has settled down a bit. Likewise if you feel you've got a full helping of PbP games already let me know. If some of you still want to continue and others don't I'll hold a rerecruitemnt or possibly try and move this to an IRC game if that works for all the remainder.


Kalanyr


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2005)

OOC : I'm still in, and want to continue. However, I won't be able to play this as an IRC-game. If it' s just me thats holding the rest of you guys back, I'll look for other games and let you guys IRC all you want.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm interested still.  I'm semi disinclined with an IRC game, it'd really depend on the time for me...


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm still around (sort of) and still interested in PbP, but I'm experiencing my end of semester/end of degree crunch until early May.  So I may be a vague presence until then.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm still in, although my char hasn't made his appearance _yet_, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 18, 2005)

Still in, though I'm swamped at the moment with end of semester papers.  IRC I'm not too big a fan of.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2005)

I spoke to Lichtenhart over MSN, so thats everyone. Okay I'll try and get this back on track ASAP. Probably 4 days from now, since I have a big group work assignment due this Friday.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 16, 2005)

*Nergh* I'm sorry guys. But life is not being kind to me. I don't seem to have the time to update a game like this, its too complex for the amount of time I have available. And its not fair to leave you hanging. I'm going to have to end it with my sincerest apologies.


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2005)

Bugger. Well, it has happened to me as well. Thanks for the notice.


----------

